# Gaming Pc[Beratung]



## Joonnaaasss (15. September 2013)

Hey,
Ich habe mich dazu entschieden mir einen Gaming Desktop anzulegen, da mir mein Laptop einfach nicht mehr ausreicht, ich danke euch im Vorraus für die Hilfe 

1.)Preisrahmen: Um die 700-800 €
2.)Maus/Tastatur etc ist vorhanden
3.)alter Desktop: keinen relevanten vorhanden
4.)Eigenbau
5.)Monitor: Habe einen alten Toshiba, ehemaligen Tv Monitor, falls man den auch als Desktop monitor umfunktionieren könnte(auflösung kp, hat 60 herz, pc soll aber nicht am monitor scheitern hole mir wenn nen neuen  )
6.)Geplant ist Bf3/4, Gta4/5(falls Release), Cod und Co
7.)Von Übertakten hab ich keine Ahnung und bin mir da nicht ganz sicher was besser ist und wie die Gefahren etc sind, was man beachten soll, lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen 
8.)keine Besonderheiten

Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (15. September 2013)

Willkommen im Forum,

Mein Vorschlag würde ja so aussehen
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB)
1 x ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L)
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)
783,87€ bei Mindfactory

Eventuell kann man auch den Core i5 4570 nehmen.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (15. September 2013)

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI N660Ti-PE-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr IV Power Edition OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-036R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für 800-810€ mit SSD, ein guter Rechner, man könnte die SSD weglassen und eine bessere Graka nehmen.
Man kann auch noch am Gehäuse sparen und am Netzteil.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. September 2013)

ich würde erstere kombo empfehlen, aufgrund der stärkeren gpu. mit einer änderung allerdings: als case das r2 der zweiten konfig, da es hochwertiger ist


----------



## Joonnaaasss (15. September 2013)

Hey, 
Danke für die schnellen Antworten , macht eine SSD den Computer schneller? Bzw. die Spiele und wäre die zu empfehlen.
Könnte ich mit der obigen Konstellation dann also die genannten Spiele auf guten Einstellungen Spielen, auch neuere?
und sollte ich besser win7 oder win8 wählen?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Xeon und den anderen "i" Prozessoren von Intel?
Achso was ich vergessen hab, der Pc sollte auch Rendern etc können
Danke im Vorraus
Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (15. September 2013)

Eine SSD kürzt die Ladezeiten bei Spielen.
Mit der gtx 670 oder 660 ti kann man schon fast alles auf Ultra spielen, bei Crysis 3 und andere Grafikkracher halt einen Regler nach links 
Der Xeon hat 8 Threads und der i5 hat nur 4 Threads, 8 Threads bringt nur in wenigen Spielen Vorteile, wie zB Battlefield 3 Multiplayer oder Crysis 3.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (15. September 2013)

Hey,
Ok, Wäre eine Gtx 760 empfehlenswerter?, weil die gtx 660 ti ist doch schon ganzschön alt oder nicht? sollte ja schon etwas halten der rechner 

Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (15. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ok, Wäre eine Gtx 760 empfehlenswerter?, weil die gtx 660 ti ist doch schon ganzschön alt oder nicht? sollte ja schon etwas halten der rechner
> 
> Mfg


 
Die GTX 760 ist ein wenig schneller als die GTX 660 Ti. Anstelle der GTX 760 lieber die GTX 670, da sie momentan billiger ist und rund 3% schneller ist


----------



## Joonnaaasss (15. September 2013)

ok, danke


----------



## heldarious (15. September 2013)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> MSI N660Ti-PE-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr IV Power Edition OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-036R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Eine GTX 660 ist in diesem Preisbereich nicht mehr zu empfehlen!  
Eine GTX 670 sollte es schon sein

Nimm die Zusammenstellung von Green CB. 
Da hast du doch deutlich was besseres


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (15. September 2013)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Eine GTX 660 ist in diesem Preisbereich nicht mehr zu empfehlen!


Es ist eine GTX 660 Ti, immerhin besser als die 660, aber eine 670 wäre natürlich besser.

Du könntest auch auf die neuen AMD Grafikkarten warten, eventuell ist dort eine für dich dabei 
Wenn nicht, dann werden die NVidia Grafikkarten vielleicht auch im Preis fallen


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Ich würde die Konfi von grenn nehmen, da hast du das beste Gesamtpaket mit einer recht fixen Grafikkart + gute CPU. Die GTX 660 Ti hat einen zu langsamen Speicher, daher lieber die GTX 670, die nur knapp 15 Euro teurer ist.


----------



## heldarious (15. September 2013)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Es ist eine GTX 660 Ti, immerhin besser als die 660, aber eine 670 wäre natürlich besser.
> 
> Du könntest auch auf die neuen AMD Grafikkarten warten, eventuell ist dort eine für dich dabei
> Wenn nicht, dann werden die NVidia Grafikkarten vielleicht auch im Preis fallen



Die neuen Amd Karten werden aber ziemlich teuer sein und sprengen dann wohl das Budget.


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Die neuen Amd Karten werden aber ziemlich teuer sein und sprengen dann wohl das Budget.



Kann ich mir deine Glaskugel mal ausborgen?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (15. September 2013)

Hey,
Ok danke für den Tipp , 
Was bräuchte ich für einen Bildschirm um die Grafik auch "geniessen" zu können, kenne mich da nicht so aus ;/
und sollte ich besser win7 oder win8 wählen?(vlt gibts da irgendwelche leistungsunterschiede, kp), könnte ich mit dem Desktop dann auch gleichzeitig rendern und Co?
Danke im Vorraus
Mfg


----------



## heldarious (15. September 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Kann ich mir deine Glaskugel mal ausborgen?



Gerne doch 
Aber es war bis jetzt immer so dass zu release Hardware teuer ist. 
Siehe HD 7970.  Zu release musste man schon um die 500 taler hinblättern

@jonaaaas
Um die  Leistung deiner Hardware nutzen  zu können solltest du dir einen Full HD Bildschirm besorgen.
Und ob Windows 7/8 ist von der Leistung ziemlich egal. Ich würde aber Windows 7 nehmen.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (15. September 2013)

Ich persönlich mag Windows 8 nicht, aber das ist von Person zu Person unterschiedlich, von der Leistung her sind beide gleich. 
Windows 7 ist auch billiger. Aber kann auch sein das Windows 8 in Zukunft besser optimiert ist und dann besser sein wird, aber ich glaube Windows 7 wird noch lange halten.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (15. September 2013)

Hey,
Ok dann werde ich wohl mal windows 8 ausprobieren auch wenn ziemlich jeder den ich kenne es hatet xD, hab eh noch ne win7 version und das upgrade kostet ja nicht soviel^^
Könnt ihr vom Tv da was spezielles empfehlen?, gute preisleistung undso?

MFg


----------



## heldarious (15. September 2013)

Was für eine Gröse sollte der Monitor denn haben und was sollte er kosten?


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (15. September 2013)

Lieber ein Monitor als ein Fernseher, Fernseher haben meistens viel Imputlag.
Aber mit Monitoren kenne ich mich nicht soviel aus da kann ich dir keine Empfehlungen geben


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Bedenke, dass es Win 7 Professional für 19.99 Euro gibt. Wie gross soll der Moni kosten und wie teuer darf er sein?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (15. September 2013)

Hey,
Kp wie gross der sein sollte denke so in dem 24,27 zoll bereich und natürlich schönes preisleistungs verhältniss um die 100-200 euro, kenne mich da leider nicht so aus, was man da braucht oder wieviel sowas kostet

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

Die besten Monitore für bis zu ~ 200,- Taler : Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" (859-10143/859-10144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Absoluter P/L Knaller : LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de

Hat einen etwas wackeligen Fuss, steht den anderen beiden in Bildqualität aber in nichts nach 

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de


----------



## Joonnaaasss (15. September 2013)

Hey,
Danke für die Vorschläge, sehen alle sehr gut aus  der letzte ist ja wirklich in P/L Knaller und sieht für mich dazu auch noch am besten aus


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Ja, der bei redcoon soll wirklich gut sein!


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Gibt hier einige, die den 237L haben und die sind alle begeistert


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Es ist eine GTX 660 Ti, immerhin besser als die 660, aber eine 670 wäre natürlich besser.
> 
> Du könntest auch auf die neuen AMD Grafikkarten warten, eventuell ist dort eine für dich dabei
> Wenn nicht, dann werden die NVidia Grafikkarten vielleicht auch im Preis fallen


 
Bei dem Budget würde ich eher die SSD weglassen und so viel wie möglich Grafik und danach soviel wie möglich CPU Leistung mitnehmen.

Ein weiterer Monitor der in Frage kommen würde wäre der LG IPS235P falls er mit 165€ ins Budget passt.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey, 

Bin bereit ca 800 euro für den pc an sich auszugeben und dann extra nochmal 100-200 für ein monitor also gesamt kosten ca 900- max 1000 

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Passt doch. Dafür bekommst Du nen richtig geilen Gaming-Knecht plus Monitor.

Wenn ich vom max. ~ 1000,- Talern ausgehe, ziehe ~ 140,- Taler für den LG 237L Monitor ab, blieben gute ~ 850,- Taler für den Rechner.

Ich poste nur ein Bild vom Warenkorb, weil ich iwie momentan keine Links von MF kopieren kann   : Screenshot by Lightshot

Wären ~ 880,- Euro plus 139,- der Monitor. 

Du kannst auch ein günstigeres Mainboard nehmen : ASRock B85 Pro4 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 

Wären 20,- Euro weniger und insgesamt wären wir dann ziemlich genau bei ~ 1000,- Euro 

Oder günstigeres Gehäuse, nicht modulares Netzteil, SSD nachrüsten, CPU-Kühler nachrüsten.....

Aber mit der Zusammenstellung hättest Du nen echt goilen Gamer-PC .


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey, 
Das sieht ja mal schön aus  danke, ein paar Fragen hab ich aber noch.
Könnt ich auch dieses Gehäuse wählen? da mich das design sehr überzeugt: Aerocool Xpredator X1 Midi-Tower - schwarz/rot - AeroCool XPredator X1 Devil Red Edition (EN57066) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und könnte man auch ein anderes Netzteil wählen(preisgünstigeres) oder ist das sinnvoller?, weil das ja schon teuer ist  - z.b. be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Danke im Vorraus 

Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Der hier sieht ähnlich aus! Zalman Z11 Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Das Zalman ist ein gutes Gehäuse für den Preis.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Ok und das Predator Gehäuse passt nicht oder hat nicht soviele Lüfter oderwas weiss ich? kenne mich da nicht so mit aus^^

Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Das Predator hat nur 2 Lüfter, der Zalman 5, wobei 2 80mm Lüfter sind, wenn du ein gutes Gehäuse willst wäre so einer besser: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Diese beiden sind auch nicht soo schlecht:
http://geizhals.de/?fs=sharkoon+t28&in=
http://geizhals.de/zalman-z9-plus-schwarz-a594278.html


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

HEy,
Achso ok danke , das dann natürlich besser, hab noch ne Frage undzwar hab ich ja nochn Toshiba LCD über, kp ob der gut wäre als Gaming Monitor ist ein: 
Toshiba-32AV603PG :  Toshiba 32AV603P LCD-TV, 82 cm (32 Zoll),1366 x 768 HD ready, 15000 : 1, 8 ms, analog, Schwarz im Conrad Online Shop | 345039

Mfg


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

Also ich würde mir bei Gelegenheit schon einen FullHD Monitor rauslassen, z.B. den Asus VS248H.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

8 ms Reaktionzeit ist ganz in Ordnung, jedoch hat der nur ne Auflösung von 1366x768 und nur 50Hz. Ich würde lieber einen aktuellen Monitor mit 1920x1080 Auflösung und 60 Hz, besser noch 120 oder 144 Hz kaufen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Ja der hat 50/60 Herz, dachte nur könnte ihn vlt verwenden, kann ich den mit dem pc überhaupt bf4 und solche sachen mit so einer extremen auflösung spielen? , lohnt sich 120/144herz? dachte das ist ab 60herz nichtmehr sichtbar oderso

Mfg


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

Für schnelle Shooter ist ein 120 oder 144 Hz-Monitor schon um einiges besser, das Spiel fühlt sich dann flüssiger an, auch wenn die Grafikkarte "nur" 50-60 fps liefern kann 

Der Asus VG278HE wäre da meine erste Wahl. Ich habe den Vorgänger mit 120 Hz, ist ein super Zockerschirm.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Du kaufst eine 670 oder? Falls ja lohnt es sich in 1920x1080 zu spielen. Das mit 120/144Hz kann ich nicht beantworten da ich nur mit meinem alten 60 Hz Monitor spiele, jedoch glaube ich schon das wir den unterschied merken, glaube gehört zu haben wir sehen bis 71 Fps, obs wahr ist kann ich nicht beantworten


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Ja der sieht gut aus, kostet aber auch imens viel x.x
hab auch nochn anderen parat: LT840-M32 - Funai Shop
der ist aber glaube noch schlchter als der toshiba :/


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Kauf dir einfach ein gutes FullHD Monitor bis 150€ 
Den unterschied zwischen 1366x768 und 1920x1080 merkt man deutlich. 
2560x1440 wäre noch besser, aber auch teurer


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> 2560x1440 wäre noch besser, aber auch teurer


 
Und braucht ordentlich Grafikleistung. Unter eine GTX 770 / 780 würde ich da gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Und braucht ordentlich Grafikleistung. Unter eine GTX 770 / 780 würde ich da gar nicht anfangen.


 
Stimmt, sogar bei FullHD wird manchmal mit einer GTX 770 knapp


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok, also den LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de oder habt ihr ne bessere empfehlung ? 

Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Der würde aufjedenfall reichen


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

Der IPS237L ist gut zum Zocken


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok, cool dann werd ich den wahrscheinlich nehmen, zu der Grafikkarte, wäre eine Radeon Hd 7950 Boost besser? - http://www.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55043/Powercolor+HD7950+PCS++3072MB+GDDR5.article
Und wäre ein Amd Achtkerner besser als der jetzige i5 4570 der geplant ist?, weil ich ja auch plane zu rendern etc, aber hauptsächlich gamen 
Danke im Vorraus
Mfg


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

Der i5 ist schneller beim Zocken als der FX-8xxx.

Ich würde die HD7950 ohne Boost nehmen, die Spannung ist bei den Boost-Karten werksseitig höher, daher sind die Karten lauter und heißer (und so gut wie nicht schneller)


--> Produktvergleich XFX Radeon HD 7950 Double Dissipation Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-795A-TDFC), PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Ob 670 oder 7950 ist egal da einmal 670 besser ist und das andere mal die 7950.
Die 7950 kann man besser übertakten.
Nein der Achtkerner bringt kein Vorteil beim gamen, wie oft und wie lang renderst du?
Ich würden den empfehlen:Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ein Vierkerner der weitere 4 virtuelle Kerne simulieren kann.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey, 
Ok danke , also ist die hd7950 besser als die geplante gtx 670? 

Mfg


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Rendere ca. 1, 2 mal pro Tag und das Stunden lang, mit meinem alten Asus Laptop xD


Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ok danke , also ist die hd7950 besser als die geplante gtx 670?
> 
> Mfg



manchmal ist die 7950 vorne, manchmal die 670, kommt auf das Spiel an.
Was zockst du für spiele?



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hey,
> Rendere ca. 1, 2 mal pro Tag und das Stunden lang, mit meinem alten Asus Laptop xD
> 
> 
> Mfg


 

Falls du mehr Geld investieren kannst hol dir dann diese CPU: http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v3-bx80646e31230v3-a954057.html


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

Bei Multicore-Anwendungen kann der AMD FX-8xxx schon recht gut mithalten (liegt so zwischen i5 und i7), aber der Stromverbrauch ist deutlich höher.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Zocke grösstenteils bf3, bo2/mw3/mw2(cod), gta, manchmal vlt auch anno2010^^

Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

BF3 mag die Nvidia Karten lieber, da wäre die GTX 670 deutlich vorne, zu den anderen Games wie gesagt mal die eine mal die andere vorne


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Dann würde ich diese CPU empfehlen : Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> BF3 mag die Nvidia Karten lieber, da wäre die GTX 670 deutlich vorne, zu den anderen Games wie gesagt mal die eine mal die andere vorne


 
Hast Du schon mal GTA4 auf einer AMD-Karte gespielt?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Achso ok, hm dann nehme ich wohl die gtx 670, ist mir sympatischer , nur bei prozessor weis ich jetzt noch nicht so ganz

Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal GTA4 auf einer AMD-Karte gespielt?


 
Nee  hab GTA4 nur auf der Konsole gespiele, da wo es rauskam mein PC zu schwach war und ich noch nicht aufrüsten wollte^^ 



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Achso ok, hm dann nehme ich wohl die gtx 670, ist mir sympatischer , nur bei prozessor weis ich jetzt noch nicht so ganz
> 
> Mfg


 
Der Xeon wäre besser als der FX-8350 jedoch auch teurer 
Der Xeon ist ein i7, den man nicht übertakten kann und keine iGPU hat.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Achsooo der ist ein billiger i7 sozusagen, ah cool , naja wären 40 oder 50 euro mehr als der i5 4570, aber wenn das wirklich was bringt, ist das ja vernünftig , ist xeon nicht irgendwie so ein server prozessor?


MFg


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

Ja, der Xeon ist eine Server CPU, läuft aber problemlos mit normalem RAM und Consumer-Boards


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Also ist die Zusammenstellung so top? wie grenn schon vorgeschlagen hatte

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB)
1 x ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L)
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) oder anderes gehäuse?
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

Ja, das kannst Du so kaufen 

Gehäuse kannst Du dir auch mal das Fractal Design Arc 2 anschauen.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Super Konfig


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Ok, cool dann werd ich den wahrscheinlich nehmen, zu der Grafikkarte, wäre eine Radeon Hd 7950 Boost besser? - http://www.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55043/Powercolor+HD7950+PCS++3072MB+GDDR5.article
> Und wäre ein Amd Achtkerner besser als der jetzige i5 4570 der geplant ist?, weil ich ja auch plane zu rendern etc, aber hauptsächlich gamen
> Danke im Vorraus
> Mfg


 
Auch beim Rendern wäre der nur auf Core i5 Niveau oder manchmal knapp darüber.



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Also ist die Zusammenstellung so top? wie grenn schon vorgeschlagen hatte
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
> ...



Passt das kannst du so bestellen

Habt ihr hier herumgespammt während ich nicht anwesend war


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Wenn Du täglich renderst (oder was auch immer ), wäre der Xeon schon klasse. Aber der i5 4570 rennt auch wie die Pest. Wenn Du die Kohle hast, nimm den Xeon, wenn Du etwas sparen willst/musst, bist Du mit dem 4570 auch allerbestens bedient .

Das Shinobi ist echt klasse, das Arc R2 nochmal eine Liga höher .

Hier mal ein Test vom Vorgänger des 1230v3 : Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Super  werde ich dann in den nächsten Tagen machen, falls ich noch Fragen hab, frag ich euch, echt nette/schnelle und kompetente Hilfe 
Danke

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Falls Du bei Mindfactory bestellst und etwas gerade nicht lieferbar ist, sach Bescheid, dann suchen wir eben adäquaten lieferbaren Ersatz.

Der True Spirit wird am 11.10 erwartet . Dieser kaum teurere ist sofort lieferbar : EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. B Tower Kühler


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

Der Groß Clockner ist zwar schon etwas angestaubt, ist aber nach wie vor ein empfehlenswerter Freezer


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Super danke


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Kann das eigentlich sein das der True Spirit 120M und der Macho 120 so gut wie nie lieferbar ist?
Wenn er es war, dann war es am nächsten Tag nicht mehr so.
Bei der Verfügbarkeit könnte Thermalright nochmal nachlegen, denn die Kühler scheinen ja eine höhere Nachfrage zu haben als sie produziert werden.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Kann das eigentlich sein das der True Spirit 120M und der Macho 120 so gut wie nie lieferbar ist?
> Wenn er es war, dann war es am nächsten Tag nicht mehr so.


 
Sind halt 2 gefragte Typen  Ich bin auch ständig ausgebucht


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Sind halt 2 gefragte Typen  Ich bin auch ständig ausgebucht



xD
Naja werde dann die genannte alternative nehmen 

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Ist ein klasse Teil, der Groß Clockner . Ein etwas kleinerer würde auch reichen, aber a) wäre der auch nicht viel billiger, und b)


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Achso zu dem Gehäuse gibts da noch eine "schönere" Variante? vlt mit leds, in blau undsowas?

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Produktvergleich Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland 

Du könntest dir ins Arc R2 auch 1-2 LED Lüfter einbauen, oder eine LED-Kette. Kostet sehr wenig .

http://geizhals.de/?cat=coolfan&xf=1034_Enermax~355_140~2237_LED#xf_top


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

Sehr schöne und leise LED-Lüfter   : Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R), Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL), Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA1


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Danke für die guten Ideen , 
Das Sharkoon Gehäuse sieht ja sehr schön aus , das werde ich wohl dann auf jeden Fall nehmen, abr eine kleine Frage hab ich noch 
Was wäre den mit so einem Gehäuse?
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Tower...figurator.catid=43&pcConfigurator.maid=0&rp=2
oder
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/...figurator.catid=43&pcConfigurator.maid=0&rp=1

Also das T28 hat dann aber auch nicht imense Nachteile gegenüber dem R2 oder doch?
Danke im Vorraus, ihr helft mir wirklich immer super *-*

Mfg


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Kannst dir auch mal diese Karte anschauen Jonas, extremer Preissturz 
ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gestern ca 400€ und nun 284€ Preisentwicklung für ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Woah, danke für den tollen tipp, das ist ja wirklich eine extreme preisentwicklung, würde sich die 7970 ghz edition lohnen? die ist doch eigentlich sehr gut hingegen der gtx 670 oder?  auch wenn ich dann 60, 70 euro mehr zahlen müsste
Danke im Vorraus
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Zu den XPredator Gehäusen : http://www.hornoxe.com/wp-content/picdumps/picdump293/hornoxe.com_picdump293_115.jpg

Nimm besser ein T28 

Gerade von den 7970 GHz Editions ist abzuraten, weil bei denen grundsätzlich eine seeehr hohe Spannung anliegt. Besser eine "normale" 7970 und die selbst etwas takten. Ist aber gar nicht nötig, die rennen auch so wie Sau .

Bei der von Duvar würde ich eine Ausnahme machen. Das ist eine Monsterkarte


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Die HD 7970GHz wird viel zu warm und verballert einiges an Strom.
Musst du aber wissen welche du nimmst.


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Die Matrix Platinum ist die Deluxe GHz Edition, also für den Preis wirklich empfehlenswert.
Es mag schlechte GHz Karten geben, aber die gehört sicherlich nicht zu denen, weil diese ist schon ein Premium Produkt.

Lies dir diesen Test mal vernünftig durch http://ht4u.net/reviews/2013/asus_matrix_hd_7970_platinum_im_test/index44.php


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Ich würde mir auch keine 7970 GHz Edition reinschrauben, aber diese schon : Test: ASUS Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition 

Hat eine kleine Macke, das die Lüfter mit Boost auf 100% drehen, aber dafür gibt´s den http://www.msi-afterburner.de/


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Hm also seid ihr eher gegen die 7970 ghz edition?
Die bringt doch schon einiges mehr an leistung odernicht?
Edit: Weil die ghz edition die du meinst kostet ja 500 euro und für 280 euro ist doch doch wirklich billig oder?, wenn es da nicht so extreme mängel gibt muss ich mich da halt anpassen, falls das möglich ist, noch 2 kühle rein oderso, oder ist das ne monster karte? 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Ja, die meisten 7970 GHz Editions sind für den Popo.

Die Asus ist aber die Königin von den Teilen. Die würde ich mir auch antun .


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Also bei dem Preis kann man wirklich zugreifen, ein 480W Netzteil solltest du aber schon haben


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Man kann die Asus HD 7970GHz schon nehmen, aber dann sollte man auch ein größeres NT als das E9 400W nehmen, denn das Testsystem von Computerbase verbraucht selbst mit einer normalen HD 7970GHz schon 356W Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase, da sind 400W schon sehr knapp kalkuliert.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Danke für deine Beratung und für deinen Hinweis Duvar, bin dir sehr dankbar 
Ok also du meinst auch man kann bei der ne ausnahme machen, Rosi?,
Was sollte ich dann beachten?, netzteil 480w vlt mehr lüfter odersowas? nehme ja das t28
E: Ok danke grennCB, werde mal gucken das ich nochmal so eine komplett zusammenstellung mache, dann gucken wa nochmal


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Das E9 mit 480Watt würde ich nehmen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok, gut danke werde ich mit einbeziehn


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Das Testsystem von der Computerbase lief aber auch mit einem auf 4,5 GHz übertakteten i7 2600K, welcher deutlich mehr Strom aus der Dose zieht, als ein neuer nicht übertakteter Haswell.

Also reicht ein BeQuiet mit 400 Watt locker, muss kein 480 Watt Teilchen sein. Allerdings ist das halt modular und echt ein feines Teilchen (habe ich selbst).


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok, dann noch mal die Gesamtzusammenstellung, bis jetzt 

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---52€
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---213€
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---65€
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---284€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   ---82€
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---14€
Lüfter: Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---5€
Lüfter 2(Tower-Kühler): Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---26€
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---52€
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---43€

Edit: be quiet 400W anstatt 480W/ 
Summe: 873€ - 43€ =
           830€

Ok da hat sich schon einiges angehäuft, würde die Konfi so passen/ wäre P/L mäßig gut und kann man noch irgendwie sparen?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Jop habe den auch, nimm lieber das 480W Modell falls du der Karte ordentlich Spannung aufbrummst saugt die schon net wenig, aber schau mal hier
ASUS Matrix HD 7970 Platinum im Test - Direkter Grafikkarten-Vergleich (Seite 43) - HT4U.net

Unter direkter Grafikkartenvgl kannst du die ja auch mal gegen die 780 antreten lassen, die nehmen sich net so viel, mal die schneller mal die andere, die 770 hat aber sehr oft das Nachsehen.
Auf jeden Fall ein bombastischer Gaming Rechner für den Preis, man könnte auch den i5 4570 nehmen,würdest ca 50€ sparen, aber der Xeon hat ja auch seinen Vorteil, aber halt auch seine Nachteile, wie zB fehlende onboard Grafik,
falls mal deine Grafikkarte kaputt sein sollte, haste kein Bild, nur zur Info.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Hm was den jetzt 400W oder 480W , ja das mit dem kein bild ist mir bekannt, da ja die iGPU fehlt, ist es ratsam die 50€ für den xenon zu investieren oder reicht der i5?
Edit: die Grafikkarte ist ja aufjedenfall der Hammer, die segnet ihr auch alle ab? 

Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das Testsystem von der Computerbase lief aber auch mit einem auf 4,5 GHz übertakteten i7 2600K, welcher deutlich mehr Strom aus der Dose zieht, als ein neuer nicht übertakteter Haswell.
> 
> Also reicht ein BeQuiet mit 400 Watt locker, muss kein 480 Watt Teilchen sein. Allerdings ist das halt modular und echt ein feines Teilchen (habe ich selbst).



Ein Xeon E3-1230v3 wird zwar weniger verbrauchen als ein auf 4,5GHz übertakteter Core i7 3770K, aber ein Core i7 3770K @stock verbraucht weniger als ein Core i7 4770K @stock Sechs


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Sind 49,2 db(A) nicht ein wenig Laut? Naja wenigstens hätte man fast eine GTX 780 für 280€


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Wie laut?
Hören die nachbarn dann irgendein brummen oderwas xD,
kann man das dämmen?
Also denkt ihr dentrotzdem noch die 7970 wäre empfehlenswert?, die 80 euro wäre ich bereit draufzulegen, ist ja immerhin ein heftiger leistungszuwachs

Mfg


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Achso, hätte auch noch eine Frage, habe noch nie etwas bei geizhals gekauft, oder den genannten shops, geht das direkt über geizhals, oder muss ich mich da bei den einzelnen shops anmelden oder wie läuft das?
Danke

Mfg


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

geizhals ist kein Shop, das ist nur eine Preisvergleichmaschine. Schau mal bei hardwareversand.de oder mindfactory.de, die haben recht günstige Preise.

Oder Du machst eine Wunschliste bei geizhals und klickst dann auf "günstigste Anbieter ermitteln". Dann werden Dir die günstigsten Shops angezeigt.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Achso, ja meinte ich ja, dachte geizhals wickelt das vlt mit ab, ok werde ich tun danke , wenn das dann geklärt ist was genau rein kommt 

Mfg


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Schau doch mal in den umfangreichen Test rein, also die Temps sind unbedenklich ASUS Matrix HD 7970 Platinum im Test - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 9) - HT4U.net
wie du siehst 70°C unter Last (Gaming), bedeutet also, du könntest die Lüfter noch weitaus leiser drehen lassen, würde zwar bissl wärmer werden, aber unbedenklich, aber dafür sehr leise.
Auf der anderen Seite musst du schauen wieviel Sone (Lautheit) erzeugt wird, wenn du garnix änders am Lüfter, dies wären dann 3,49 ASUS Matrix HD 7970 Platinum im Test - Kurzvergleich [sone] (Seite 12) - HT4U.net
also so laut wie die meisten GTX 770 bzw teilweise leiser, aber wie gesagt, da du manuell die Lüfter anpassen kannst wirst du keine Probleme haben und beim Netzteil bleibst du beim 480W Modell und der i5 4570 sollte mehr als ausreichen, es sei denn du machst einiges an Video/Bildbearbeitung dann nimm den Xeon, aber nicht hier so billig Paint Bearbeitung etc, schon umfangreicher und exzessiver 

Ist mir echt ein Rätsel warum die Karte so billig ist im vgl zu den anderen 7970ern.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

@Duvar 
Wundert mich auch, aber die Asus GTX 670 und GTX 660Ti sind ja auch richtig im Preis gefallen und diese waren jeweils immer die ersten die so günstig waren.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok danke euch, reicht das 400w teil also nicht? , bei momentaner zusammenstellung
Directupload.net - 4v4ircs2.png
Alles eig bei Mindfactory, ausser lüfter, netzteil und gehäuse , wie wähl ich jetzt da auch mindfactory aus?

MFg


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Also es ist nicht irgendwie so, das die Karte Störungen hat, schlechter ist oder sonst irgendwas wieso sie aufeinmal billiger ist? 
Achso ist ja sogar ne Asus, was bekomm ich eigentlich mit , die sind doch qualitativ immer mit am hochwertigsten oder? 
Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Irgendwann müssen die Preise ja fallen oder? 
Aufjedenfall würde ich zugreifen, wenn du pech hast ist sie morgen wieder teurer.


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Duvar
> Wundert mich auch, aber die Asus GTX 670 und GTX 660Ti sind ja auch richtig im Preis gefallen und diese waren jeweils immer die ersten die so günstig waren.


 
Also besonders die Matrix Platinum Edition... extrem günstig, die Karte ist beleuchtet mit Backplate und ausgelegt zum übertakten, die ist von gestern auf heute um 120€ beim Preis gefallen, so weit ich weiß die günstigste 7970 
Also die hätte ich mir echt auch gerne gekrallt, vllt sollte ich das echt tun^^
Aso bevor ich es vergesse, bekommst oben drauf noch 3 Hammer Games dazu...


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Ach hätte ich meine 770er nicht gekauft, naja wenn ich meine übertakte sollte die genauso stark wie die 7970er Matrix sein


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Schau mal hier, aus der Gold Reihe kannst du dir 3 Games aussuchen als Bonus AMD Radeon: Never Settle Forever mit Saints Row 4


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Ok leute also seid ihr der meinung ich soll mir die aufjedenfall schonmal holen?, dann bestell ich mir die eben schonmal bei mindfactory, soll donnerstag wieder ankommen

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Die GTX670 hat vor kurzem auch noch ~ 400,- Taler gekostet.

Wie gesagt, die Asus 7970 Matrix ist nur mit Boost so laut, weil dann die Lüfter auf 100% drehen. Die Lüfter kann man aber etwas runterregeln und man muss ja nicht immer mit Boost zocken .

Geiles Schlachtschiff. Soviel habe ich letztes Jahr für meine Asus 7950 bezahlt 

So ist das mit der Hardware. Halbwertzeit von 3 Wochen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok also zuschlagen? 
Wäre dann die: 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition Aktiv PCIe


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Zieh durch meen Jung 
Denk aber dran in 2-3 Wochen kommen AMDs neue Karten auf den Markt 
Nicht das du dann sauer bist, falls die preislich gut sein werden und noch stärker werden.
Denke aber bei 280€ kannst du echt nicht meckern und das neue Flaggschiff wird sicherlich weitaus mehr kosten wie 280€.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die GTX670 hat vor kurzem auch noch ~ 400,- Taler gekostet.
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Asus 7970 Matrix ist nur mit Boost so laut, weil dann die Lüfter auf 100% drehen. Die Lüfter kann man aber etwas runterregeln und man muss ja nicht immer mit Boost zocken .
> 
> ...


 
Was heut High-End ist ist schon morgen zu alt... leider  
Aber ist einerseits gut so dann können wir bessere Grafik genießen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Ok, denke auch nicht das es da sone leistung für 280€ geben wird, die neuen kosten ja jetzt schon bis zu 1000€ 

Mfg


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Muss echt grad selber grübeln und stecke in einem Dilemma.
Irgendwie überkommt mich die Kaufsucht gerade, ich hoffe die Karte bleibt so günstig wenn die neuen AMD Karten draußen sind, dann gönn ich mir auch so ne Platinum,
falls die neuen Karten P/L technisch nicht so sehr überzeugen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

So die radeon hd 7970 Platinum edition ist bestllt  *freu*


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Hoffe du hast kein Mousepad bestellt, ist schon bei der Grafikkarte mit bei und anderer Krempel auch.
Scroll mal runter hier: Test: ASUS Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition
Hgw zur Karte, wenn sie dir nicht gefällt, kannste sie mir schicken ok?^^


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

ICh hab mir die jetzt  geholt, bin mit dr p/l sehr zufrieden und brauche schon lange nen neuen gaming pc, da wart ich nicht erst auf die neuen , sowas wirds da denke ich nicht geben 

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Die wird etwas im Slot hängen, weil die voll das fette 3-Slot Schlachtschiff ist 

Ist aber normal, macht nix  .


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Haha ok , wo kann ich diese Spiele auswählen hinter auf der amd seite?, hab ich jetzt nicht drauf geachtet
Achso und nochmals danke für eure kompetente, hilfsbereite und schnelle Beratung zum Glück hab ich mich an euch gewannt, sonst säss ich heute noch da ohne Vorstellung 

Mfg


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

MF wird nach Zahlungseingang dir eine email schicken, da wirst du eine Rechnungsnr. sehen, diese kopierst du und setzt sie hier ein (mit deinen korrekten Daten) AMD - Gratis Spiele mit Never Settle Forever - Hardware,
Danach schickt dir MF noch eine email mit den Codes, welche du dann bei AMD eingibst.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Herzlichen dank , so jetzt nurnoch den rest des pcs, graka ist raus, wo waren wir stehen geblieben.
Xeon oder i5 4570, 400w oder 480w? 

Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Xeon wäre besser, 480w auch


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

480W, je nach Budget und wie oft gerendert wird der Xeon oder der Core i5.


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Machste Bild/Videobearbeitung in größerem Umfang?
Ja--->Xeon
Nein--->i5 4570

Netzteil 480W.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Naja pro Tag minimal rendern, denke das würde der i5 packen, die graka übernimmt ja auch viel in spielen hat ja 3gb vram, ne?
haste nen vorschlag für das 480w netzteil oder das be quiet l9?
Grenn findeste die 	 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 auch gut? , du bist ja immerhin der grundgerüst aufbauer 
Mfg


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Genau diesen holste dir 
Der i5 wird reichen.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Kannst auch dieses Netzteil nehmen : be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das reicht definitiv.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok, top danke , mache gleich nochmal ne aktuelle zusammenstellung


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Für nur ein wenig rendern reicht die i5 llocker.
E9 480W


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Also 450W sollte auch reichen?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Definitiv jaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Naja pro Tag minimal rendern, denke das würde der i5 packen, die graka übernimmt ja auch viel in spielen hat ja 3gb vram, ne?
> haste nen vorschlag für das 480w netzteil oder das be quiet l9?
> Grenn findeste die 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 auch gut? , du bist ja immerhin der grundgerüst aufbauer
> Mfg


 
Wenn du das E9 480Watt nimmst dann spricht nichts dagegen.
Ein Feedback zu dem Rechner wäre übrigens nicht schlecht wenn der Rechner da ist.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok, dann noch mal die Gesamtzusammenstellung, bis jetzt 

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---52€
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---213€
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---65€
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---284€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   ---82€
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---14€
Lüfter: Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---5€
CPU-Kühler: http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-gross-clockner-rev-c-84000000018-a972105.html ---27€
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---52€
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---63€

Summe: 857€ mit dem Xeon, ohne ~800€


Ok da hat sich schon einiges angehäuft, würde die Konfi so passen/ wäre P/L mäßig gut und kann man noch irgendwie sparen?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Das E9 450W sollte natürlich auch reichen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Ja wenn alle Teile da sind, werde die anderen morgen oder übermorgen bestellen, werde ich euch aufjedenfall berichten , noch gucken das nen Nachbar mir beim Zusammenbau hilft, der ist da sehr gut drin, soweit ich weis, in der Liste ist keiner in meiner Nähe :/, nochmal den self made Zusammenbau guide durchlesen, dann passt das schon 

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Im T28 sind schon 3 Lüfter drin. Die reichen völlig.

Der True Spirit 120M wird am 11.10. erwartet . Nimm diesen : EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C (84000000018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten wird das ein mördermäßiger Rechner


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Haben wir den genug Lüfter, mit den 2 extras und die die im t28 sind? und brauch ich noch irgendne wärmepaste odersowas?, ist das empfehlenswert?


----------



## Oozy (16. September 2013)

Nein, WLP ist beim CPU-Kühler dabei.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Achso sry, da hat ich noch den alten Lüfter drinne, ist verbessert


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Im T28 sind vorne 2 x 120mm Lüfter und hinten auch 1 x 120mm. Das reicht völlig.

Das Ding für die CPU heisst Kühler


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hast recht, sry hatte ihn Lüfter 2 genannt, werd ich ändern 
Edit: Also der Alpenföhn EKL ist ein CPU Kühler, reicht der beigelieferte nicht?, übertakte ja nicht oderso 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Der mitgelieferte reicht, aber im Sommer kommt der an seine Grenzen und wird laut. Der Ekl ist unhörbar und hält deine CPU eiskalt.

Und die kühlere CPU ist immer die bessere CPU .


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

hm, nehme die dann erstmal noch raus, ist ja nachrüstbar , dann denke ich nehme ich im gegenzug doch sofort den xeon wenn der sich wirklich lohnt, wie ihr meint, für spiele und auch für mich für rendern 

So:

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---52€
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---213€
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---65€
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---284€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   ---82€
Laufwerk: http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-gh24ns95-schwarz-gh24ns95-auaa10b-a864897.html ---14€
Lüfter: Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---5€
CPU-Kühler:vorerst der beigelieferte Standart Kühler
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---52€
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---67€
Silent Lüfter Adapter: http://www.hardwareversand.de/56+cm+(22)+/102240/ASUS+VE228DE.article -6€

Summe: 840€ mit dem Xeon, ohne ~783€

Ahja: eventueller Bildschirm: http://www.redcoon.de/B428090-LG-ELECTRONICS-IPS237L-BN-LED-Cinema-Design_Monitore?refId=geizhals -139€


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Passt das so odernoch irgendwelche vorschläge Leute? 
Danke im Vorraus 
Mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. September 2013)

Als laufwerk kann man auch das lg gh24ns95 nehmen, ansonsten passt das


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Jepp, passt


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Wie wäre es mit diesem Ram? 8GB TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. September 2013)

Bei teamgroup streut die qualität sehr


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Is lg besser als Samsung oder wieso? 
Edit: Ram sieht sehr gut aus, das änder ich sofort 
Mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. September 2013)

Das lg ist ne standartempfehlung, samsung soll wohl manchmal recht laut sein


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Bei teamgroup streut die qualität sehr


 
Hm also besser 5€ mehr für G.Skill Ram? 
Edit: Ok danke, habe das Laufwerk geändert 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Nicht den Ram ändern. Wie pc-nutzer schon schrieb, der Teamgroup hat eine Qualitätsstreuung wie eine abgesägte Schrotflinte  

Ja, behalte den G.Skill Ares, der ist sehr gut


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

Ok mit dem Ram wusste ich nicht, wie wäre es denn mit einem gedämmten Gehäuse?
zB diesen hier Cooltek Antiphon Black Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Falls es mit Fenster sein soll, dann könntest du dir mal paar Fractal Gehäuse anschauen.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit eine SSD? Das würde einige Vorteile bringen  zB Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Hey,
Naja SSD denke ich verzichte ich erstmal drauf und hole mir dann dafür besser den Xeon, kann ich ja hinterher noch nachrüsten oder bringt die so ungemein viele Vorteile? ausser die schnelleren Ladezeiten?
Also mit dem Gehäuse bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, brauch man ein gedämmtes? also denkt ihr das es so laut wird?
Was wäre mit dem Netzteil: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-CX-Series-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_816123.html
? 
Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Wenn du die Lüfter bei der neuen Asus 7970 Matix Platinum Edition nicht selber runterdrehst wäre es von Vorteil.
Wer gute Sachen kauft, braucht keine schallgedämpfte Gehäuse 
Die SSD bringt schon viele Vorteile, jedoch würde ich wie du lieber nachrüsten, ist nicht soo schwer.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Das Corsair Netzteil taugt nix


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok, danke , werde dann wohl nochmal nachfragen wenn es so weit ist, wie man die lüfter runterdreht, per programm? gibts da ne lüftersteuerung am gehäuse, mal gucken 

Mfg


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das Corsair Netzteil taugt nix


 
Ok, dann lass ich das so, gut zu wissen


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Warum will jeder am Netzteil sparen?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Für die Lüfter der Graka : MSI Afterburner


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok danke, werde ich mir ansehen, kann da auch nichts bei kaputt gehen? wenn man das manipuliert
Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Es ist schwer eine Grafikkarte kaputt zu machen mit dem MSI Afterburner, es sei denn du bist ein Vollidiot


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Für die Lüfter der Graka : MSI Afterburner


 
Naja hoffe bekomme es hin, werde wohl nur das lüftersteuerungs feature nutzen, dann kann denke ich nicht soviel passieren 

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

Auf der Afterburnerseite sind oben Tuts und Videos


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Auf der Afterburnerseite sind oben Tuts und Videos


 
Top danke, dann wirds sogar für mich laufen 

Mfg


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (16. September 2013)

Hoffe der Preis für die Matrix wird nicht wieder höher, werde ich eventuell gegen meine jetzige tauschen 

Naja ich leg mich in die Falle, muss morgen fit für GTA 5 sein  
Wird aufjedenfall durchgesuchtet^^


----------



## Duvar (16. September 2013)

So lange du nicht zu viel Spannung drauf gibst, passiert schon nix.
Also auf keinen Fall darfst du deine Füße nass machen und eine deiner Latschen an die Steckdose anstöpseln und mit dem anderen Fuß Kontakt zur Karte herstellen und 230V direkt drauf geben 
Schau dir paar Vids an, ist nur mal hier und da ein Regler verschieben und überprüfen ob es stabil läuft.
Die Spannung rührst du am besten vorerst nicht an, es sei denn du willst sie verringern.
Runter ja aber beim erhöhen der Spannung ist Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Ok danke, ja gtaaaa5 *.*, hab aber keine ps3 oder xbox mehr, die sollen das mal für pc rausbringen, was ein skandal >.>, ich hoffe wirklich das kommt noch, eines meiner lieblings games^^

Mfg und gute nacht


----------



## Joonnaaasss (16. September 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition und der Radeon HD 7970 GHZ Edition? 
Edit: Ist der Bildschirm auch zu empfehlen?  http://www.hardwareversand.de/56+cm+(22)+/81315/BenQ+GW2255.article
oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/56+cm+(22)+/102240/ASUS+VE228DE.article

Edit: also ist der xeon 1250 v3 besser als z.b. der i5 4670k, der ja genausoviel kostet
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Die Asus 7970 Matrix ist die Königin von den Biestern : Test: ASUS Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition und der Radeon HD 7970 GHZ Edition?
> Edit: Ist der Bildschirm auch zu empfehlen?  http://www.hardwareversand.de/56+cm+(22)+/81315/BenQ+GW2255.article
> oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/56+cm+(22)+/102240/ASUS+VE228DE.article
> 
> ...


 
1) Die GHZ Edition ist eine werkseitig übertaktete 7970 mit viel zu viel Spannung
2) Ich würde dir raten, mehr Geld für einen Monitor auszugeben... z.B:

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

3)

Kommt auf die Anwendung an.

Nutzt sie 4 oder weniger Kerne, ist der i5 schneller.
Nutzt sie mehr als 4 Kerne ist der Xeon schneller,
wobei es bei mehr als 4 Kernen auch auf die Übertaktung des 4670k ankommt


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Im T28 sind vorne 2 x 120mm Lüfter und hinten auch 1 x 120mm. Das reicht völlig.
> 
> Das Ding für die CPU heisst Kühler


 
Die Lüfter vom Sharkoon T28 sind allerdings etwas laut.


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Das ist die Strafe fürs Blinkblink.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Das lässt sich aber beheben Caseking.de » Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » BitFenix Molex zu 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm - sleeved grün/schwarz oder Caseking.de » Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » BitFenix Molex zu 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm - sleeved blau/blau


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die Asus 7970 Matrix ist die Königin von den Biestern : Test: ASUS Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition


 

Ich wäre bei der Asus HD 7970 Matrix Platinum skeptisch. Ich kenne  jemand, der schon die 3. Karte zurückgeschickt hat, weil sie nicht  vernünftig zu übertakten war  So werden es wohl die meisten "Bencher" gemacht haben und haben sich so die OC-Krücken hin- und hergeschoben  Und jetzt sind vermutlich nur noch OC-Fail-Karten im Umlauf 

Da würde ich lieber zur ASUS Radeon HD 7970, DC2T-3GD5, 3GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte  greifen, die ist wenigstens leiser als die Matrix Platinum, und CSV ist ein seriöser Laden. 						

()


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Das wäre ja natürlich blöd, aber ich habe auch gesehen das dreimal den fast gleichen Beitrag erstellt hast innerhalb von 10min, so bekmmt man also 40K Posts


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. September 2013)

das problem bei der dc2t ist wohl, dass sie aufgrund zu niedriger vcore manchmal instabil ist und in spielen abschmiert und man dagegen nichts tun kann, weil die vcore wohl gelocked ist


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das wäre ja natürlich blöd, aber ich habe auch gesehen das dreimal den fast gleichen Beitrag erstellt hast innerhalb von 10min, so bekmmt man also 40K Posts



Das macht der pc-nutzer ja auch  Außerdem fühle ich mich verpflichtet, in jedem Thread, in dem die Asus HD 7970 Matrix empfohlen wird, davor zu warnen 



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> das problem bei der dc2t ist wohl, dass sie  aufgrund zu niedriger vcore manchmal instabil ist und in spielen  abschmiert und man dagegen nichts tun kann, weil die vcore wohl gelocked  ist



Hast Du dazu eine Quelle?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Hm, ich denke nicht das ich da mist gesendet bekomme und wenn wird sie wieder zurück geschickt , habe sowieso nicht vor sie zu übertakten, das wär doch auch garnicht nötig, die adapter machen die lüfter leiser grenn?
Da Mindfactory doch auch ein seriöser Laden zu sein scheint.

Ok dann pack ich die mal bei der Aufstellung dabei, nur was ist jetzt mit dem Prozessor :/, xeon oder ein andere i5 der auch im 210 euro bereich liegt oder niedriger ist?

Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Das macht der pc-nutzer ja auch  Außerdem fühle ich mich verpflichtet, in jedem Thread, in dem die Asus HD 7970 Matrix empfohlen wird, davor zu warnen



Das macht jeder, ich sag immer das Kabelmangament toll ist. 

@Topic
Ja, die werden leiser, weil die sich langsamer drehen.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> und wenn wird sie wieder zurück geschickt



Siehste, genau das meine ich 

Die Matrix nicht zu übertakten... dazu fällt mir jetzt echt nichts mehr ein 

Naja, wenn Du die Lüfter manuell etwas drosselst, ist die Matrix schon auch recht leise. Persönlich würde ich dennoch die DC-II nehmen, obwohl die Matrix von den Temperaturen schon besser ist: Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ab wann fangen den so die 2560x XXXXer bildschirme an also ab welcher preisklasse, die 1920x1080 gibts ja so ab 99€
Danke im Vorraus

Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Ab 400€: LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 23", Auflösung: ab 2560x1440 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei ich dann zu einem von diesen greifen würde: http://geizhals.de/?cmp=808420&cmp=834936#xf_top


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ab 400€: LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 23", Auflösung: ab 2560x1440 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Wobei ich dann zu einem von diesen greifen würde: Produktvergleich Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" (210-40661/210-40667), ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ok, dann kommt das für mich wohl nicht in Frage, dann einen guten Full HD 

Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget für den Bildschirm?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Siehste, genau das meine ich
> 
> Die Matrix nicht zu übertakten... dazu fällt mir jetzt echt nichts mehr ein
> 
> Naja, wenn Du die Lüfter manuell etwas drosselst, ist die Matrix schon auch recht leise. Persönlich würde ich dennoch die DC-II nehmen, obwohl die Matrix von den Temperaturen schon besser ist: Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr


 

Das ist doch schonmal gut das die bis 73 Grad geht, habe sie aufjedenfall gestern bestellt, besser als meine davor geplante GTX670 wird sie aufjedenfall sein, also ich bin davon überzeugt 
Budget: so 100-150€
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Moin 

Der P/L Knaller ist immer noch dieser : LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de

Wenn ich jetzt kaufen würde, wäre es auch die Asus Matrix, schei...ss auf hohe Spannungen und tralala. Die kann man auch runter- oder raufdrehen . Wie die Lüfter auch .


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Der P/L Knaller ist immer noch dieser : LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de


 
Jo dazu werde ich auch wahrscheinlich greifen , passt die sonstige Systemzusammenstellung dann so?, achso was nehme ich jetzt für einen prozessor, preis bis ca. 210 € wo der Xeon liegt. Ist der Xeon in Spielen die 4 Kerne supporten, schlechter als ein i5? :/
Danke im Vorraus

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Und wenn ich jetzt kaufen würde, wäre es auch die Asus Matrix, schei...ss  auf hohe Spannungen und tralala. Die kann man auch runter- oder  raufdrehen . Wie die Lüfter auch .

Entweder Xeon oder 4670K, wobei Du beim K wieder ein teureres Board und nen fetten Kühler brauchst.

Habe letztes Jahr auch gegrübelt, welche Teile. Das muss so sein


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Und wenn ich jetzt kaufen würde, wäre es auch die Asus Matrix, schei...ss  auf hohe Spannungen und tralala. Die kann man auch runter- oder  raufdrehen . Wie die Lüfter auch .
> 
> Entweder Xeon oder 4670K, wobei Du beim K wieder ein teureres Board und nen fetten Kühler brauchst.
> 
> Habe letztes Jahr auch gegrübelt, welche Teile. Das muss so sein



Danke für deinen zuspruch, mit der matrix , denke auch das ich da die richtige entscheidung getroffen habe, besser als die gtx 670 ist sie ja aufjeden.^^
Naja K will ich nicht, übertakten hab ich nicht vor, wie du schon meinst brauch ich ja dann auch ein übertaktbares Board etc, also der Xeon ist so super/besser als die i5 4670 und Co, sowohl in Multitasking als auch in Spielen, die z.b. auch nur 4 Kerne unterstützen? 
Danke im Vorraus
Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Ist der Xeon in Spielen die 4 Kerne supporten, schlechter als ein i5? :/


 
Es kann in Einzelfällen vorkommen, dass die virtuellen Kerne beim Spielen "bremsen", aber das ist so minimal, da merkt man niemals einen Unterschied.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Es kann in Einzelfällen vorkommen, dass die virtuellen Kerne beim Spielen "bremsen", aber das ist so minimal, da merkt man niemals einen Unterschied.


 
hm ok, also ist der xeon ein i7 ohne iGPU und normal besser als der i5 4570 oder 4670? 
Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> hm ok, also ist der xeon ein i7 ohne iGPU und normal besser als der i5 4570 oder 4670?
> Mfg


 
Ja. Aber wenn Du den i5-4670K auf 4,5 GHz oder so übertaktest, ist dieser wiederum schneller. Dann sieht der Xeon in jedem Szenario nur noch die Rücklichter


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Wenn er im Budget liegt, nimm den Xeon. Damit bist Du für alle Fälle bestens gerüstet


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Gut dann wird der xeon genommen, danke 
Eine Sache aber noch, habe gelesen die matrix soll sehr schwer sein(1,4kg) und es könnte passieren das sie aus dem PCI Schalter rausbricht :O, oder das Mainboard eindrückt, was kann man dagegen machen? irgendwelche halterungen?
Ist die asus rog hd 7970 matrix platinum edition nicht auch schon ne highend Grafikkarte? :o
Edit: Vielleicht werde ich ja dann auch den unterschied zu meiner jetzigen gtx 540m merken, mit der matrix 

Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Da passiert schon nichts, beim Transport musst Du halt vorsichtig sein oder noch besser die Grafikkarte zum Transportieren ausbauen.

Und Du kannst Dich hier ausheulen  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/33-schiefe-asus-pcbs.html


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Ich habe die Asus 7950. Die ist ziemlich genau so fett wie die 7970. Eben ein 3-Slot Schlachtschiff. Einbauen würde ich die selbst, das schafft selbst ein Hamster. Okay, die hängt ein kleines bisschen im Slot, eben weil sie so fett ist. Das ist aber voll normal ey, und die bricht auch nicht da raus.

Du kannst die ja etwas unterstützen, wenn Du meinst. Zugeschnittenes Stückchen Gardinenstange (Plastik), fertig. Wenn der Rechner transportiert, schön vorsichtig und am besten liegend.

Also, viel hängt da nicht : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...neuer-knecht-5583-picture582953-bild0065.html


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich habe die Asus 7950. Die ist ziemlich genau so fett wie die 7970. Eben ein 3-Slot Schlachtschiff. Einbauen würde ich die selbst, das schafft selbst ein Hamster. Okay, die hängt ein kleines bisschen im Slot, eben weil sie so fett ist. Das ist aber voll normal ey, und die bricht auch nicht da raus.
> 
> Du kannst die ja etwas unterstützen, wenn Du meinst. Zugeschnittenes Stückchen Gardinenstange (Plastik), fertig. Wenn der Rechner transportiert, schön vorsichtig und am besten liegend.
> 
> Also, viel hängt da nicht : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...neuer-knecht-5583-picture582953-bild0065.html


 
Ok cool, wird schon klappen 

Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Wenn Du magst, poste nochmal alle Komponenten, bevor Du bestellst. Die Zusammenstellung ist bei dem ganzen Gespamme jetzt irgendwie untergegangen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---14€
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---52€
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---213€
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---65€
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---284€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   ---82€
CPU-Kühler:vorerst der beigelieferte Standart Kühler
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---52€
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---67€
Silent Lüfter Adapter: http://www.hardwareversand.de/56+cm+(22)+/102240/ASUS+VE228DE.article -6€

Summe: 835€ mit dem Xeon, ohne ~777€

Ahja: eventueller Bildschirm: LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de -139€


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

So bestellen


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Beim Sharkoon T28 sind schon 3 Lüfter mit dabei, den Scythe Slipstream kannst Du daher weglassen.

Ansonsten gute Zusammenstellung


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Das habe ich Jonas auch schon zig mal geschrieben, das ausreichend Lüfter im T28 verbaut sind, aber den Scythe hat er nie rausgenommen .

Reserveluffi


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Sry, das habe ich versäumt, danke , werde ich ändern


Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Dann passt es  Viel Spaß mit der neuen Maschine. Feedback ist hier übrigens immer gern gesehen, v.a. zur Grafikkarte


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Jo, danke werde ich im Laufe der Tage bestellen die restlichen Sachen, Graka ist ja schon unterwegs, wenn das Teil dann steht, werde ich euch aufjedenfall informieren 
Danke nochmal
Edit: Gibts nicht noch irgenwelche halterungen, für die matrix, um das nochmal abzusichern? , denkt ihr das die matrix noch weiter im Preis fällt vlt sogar auf 200€?
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, das die Matrix noch großartig weiter runtergeht im Preis . Meine Kristallkugel ist momentan leicht verschwommen .

Ist so ein ausziehbares Plastikteil, völlig überteuert und momentan am auslaufen : PowerColor POWER JACK Grafikkartenhalter Video card supporter höhenverstellbar | eBay

Da kannst Du besser selbst ein Stück Plastikstange drunterschieben .

Achte darauf, das alles lieferbar ist, wenn Du bestellst. Wenn nicht, suchen wir eben lieferbaren Ersatz.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ok werd ich tun, werde es erstmal so versuchen, wird schon klappen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Was muss man eigentlich beim Kauf des Mainboards hinsichtlich der Grafikkarte und des Prozessors, abgesehen von den Slots beachten?
Brauch ich vlt noch irgendwelche zusatz Stromkabel und co, oder ist das beim zubehör inbegriffen?
Danke im Vorraus
Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Da ist eig. alles dabei.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ok, also mit der xeon und der 7970 matrix werd ich aufjedenfall alles auf ultra spielen können oder?
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Beim Mainboard halt nur beachten, das Du zum übertakten einen K-Prozessor brauchst und ein Z87 Board.

Ohne OC (also non-K und Xeon) reicht ein B85 oder H87 Board. Normal nimmt man ATX Format, bei Platz- oder Geldmangel tut es auch ein mATX. 
Die H87 sind etwas besser ausgestattet als die B85. Ansonsten guckst Du nach deinen benötigten Anschlüssen, aber da tun die sich alle nicht viel. 
Also kannst Du eigentlich nach Optik entscheiden, welches dir aüsserlich am meisten zusagt.
Dann gibt´s aber immer Kleinigkeiten wie, Asrock momentan ein schlechtes Layout, MSI hat auch kleine Macken, kann man aber tdem grundsätzlich beide nehmen.
Empfohlen werden aus diesen Gründen hauptsächlich Asus und Gigabreit. Hier ist dann das Thema, beide technisch gut, Asus besseres Bios, aber elenden Support, bei Gigabreit ist das Bios nicht sooo toll, aber sehr guter Support. Letzten Endes alles ziemlich latte  

Die meisten Spiele werden auf Ultra laufen, aber es gibt halt 1-2 Killerspiele, die selbst eine GTX690 in die Knie zwingen .

Zum Thema Ultra : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Scree...-muessen-es-immer-Ultra-Details-sein-1075244/


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Hehe ok, ne wollte nur nochmal gucken, das ich da auch ne gute Combo hab auch mit der Grafikkarte, die dann auchn bisschen hällt 
hm das t28 gibts nicht bei mindfactory und auch die silent adapter für das t28 nicht, kennt ihr da ne alternative? danke
Edit: t28 doch bei mindfactory gefunden sry, auch wenn 10€ teurer ;P
Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Hier isses doch : Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/blau - Hardware,

Alternative: Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ja, sry hatte geizhals nicht auf der ersten seite angezeigt, deswegen hat ich das nicht gefunden, sry :/


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ist das t28 auch leicht vom zusammenbau? oder lohnt es sich da 20,30 euro mehr zu investieren für ein besseres gehäuse?, was im besten fall auch irgendwie fenster und led hat 

Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Das Sharkoon T28 ist für den Preis schon OK. Dass ein Gehäuse für 20-30€ mehr besser verarbeitet ist, ist auch klar.

Du kannst Dir auch mal das Cooler Master CM 690 II oder III anschauen, ist ein sehr gutes Gehäuse.

Dazu ein paar schicke LED-Lüfter: http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=590719&cmp=590716&cmp=590717&cmp=590721&cmp=975838&cmp=975840


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Oder das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  mit 1-2 LED-Luffis oder Kette


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Hey,
Also das arc 2 gibts leider nur für 85 euro bei mindfactory, was wäre den mit diesem hier? Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster (RC-692B-KWN5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und was bringt das arc 2 für vorteile gegenüber dem cooler master cm 690 II und dem Sharkoon t28?
Danke im Vorraus
Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Also Nachteil von dieser Version des CM 690 II ist, dass es kein Front USB3 hat. Da müssest Du dieses nehmen: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, dass beide Gehäuse besser verarbeitet sind als das T28, was sich ja auch im Preis widerspiegelt.

Hier ein Test: Coolermaster CM690 II Advanced USB 3.0 - Cases - Reviews : ocaholic

Wenn Du die Serienlüfter raushaust und ein paar Enermax T.B.Apollish reinbaust, hast Du ein sehr stylisches Case


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Hm, dann denke ich nehme ich doch erstmal das t28, finde das optisch auch gut und das ist p/l doch gut und hat auch alle nötigen funktionen oder? 

Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Ja, mit dem T28 machst Du auch nichts verkehrt.

Ich investiere gern etwas mehr ins Gehäuse, weil es die Komponente ist, die für gewöhnlich verwendet wird, und die man zu allem Überfluss auch noch täglich anschauen muss


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Ja, kauf unbedingt ein gutes Case, oder dir Seitenwand bricht sofort ab.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Was wäre mit den Gehäusen, von der kompatibilität und dem komfort her:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Aerocool Mechatron Midi-Tower - schwarz
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Tower/74453/Aerocool+XPredator+Evil+Blue+Window,+ohne+Netzteil.article
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Aerocool Strike-X Advance - rot, ATX, ohne Netzteil
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/70842/Aerocool+Strike-X+Advance+Midi-Tower+-+weiß.article
oder
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/70838/Aerocool+Xpredator+X1+Midi-Tower+-+schwarz+rot.article
Sry, für die vielen links xD, nur das wären welche die mir alternativ gut gefallen würden 
Danke im Vorraus!
MFg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Wenn es es dein Geschmack ist, dann sind sie ganz gut. 
Ich finde alle potthässlich.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. September 2013)

von den alternativen wäre dieses das beste: http://www.hardwareversand.de/Tower...rticle?tduid=b4be73bed26e0da68e4b0fcdb7ac1f42

über geschmack lässt sich ja streiten, ich würde eher was schlichteres nehmen


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Die wichtigste Kaufkritik ist, das Gehäuse muss dir gefallen, nicht uns. Aber : http://www.hornoxe.com/wp-content/picdumps/picdump293/hornoxe.com_picdump293_115.jpg 

Achte darauf, das die nicht zu schmal sind, damit ein ordentlicher CPU-Kühler reinpasst und Du genug Platz für´s Kabelmanagement hast, also das Du die meisten Kabel hinter dem Mainboardtray verstecken kannst


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> über geschmack lässt sich ja streiten, ich würde eher was schlichteres nehmen


 
Ich auch. Du musst bedenken, dass Du das Gehäuse vermutlich mehrere Jahre lang anschauen musst.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ok und die x1 und strike advanced, sind die auch zu gebrauchen? bzw können die auch mit dem t28 mithalten? dann würde ich davon nähmlich eins nehmen, da die mir besser gefallen vom aussehen
Danke 
Mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. September 2013)

mit dem t28 würde ich diese plastikdinger eher nicht messen...


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

xD ihr mit euren "Plastikdingern" , hm naja, das design find ich aufjedenfall episch, aber wenn die ausstatung schlechter ist als beim t28, werde ich die wohl nicht nehmen, danke für die beratung 
Edit: also kannst du das xpredator x3 devil red nicht empfehlen pc nutzer?
Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> danke für die beratung


 
Wie jetzt?  Das war's schon?  Wir sind erst bei 235 Posts


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> xD ihr mit euren "Plastikdingern" , hm naja, das design find ich aufjedenfall episch



Wie Alt bist du? 
Denkt nochmal nach, willst du in  zwei Jahren wirklich sowas haben? Oder doch besser zeitlos schlicht, kann natürlich auch mit LEDs und co. sein, aber es sieht elegant aus und nicht wie ein billiges Alienraumschiff.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Wo habt ihr eigentlich dieses dusselige "episch" her   . Mein Bengel hat das in letzter Zeit auch häufig drauf .

Billiges Alienraumschiff ist gut, aus nem C-Movie  .


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ne ich hatte mir die Gehäuse lediglich angeguckt, da ich den style mag^^, ihr findet vielleicht elegante Gehäuse besser, ich fande die besagten schön, was hat das den mit meinem Alter zutun? :O


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Weil ich keinen ü18 kenne, der das mag. 
Aber deine Entscheidung, ob wir es mögen oder nicht. 

Sonst passt alles?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Weil ich keinen ü18 kenne, der das mag.


 
Z.b. das Aqua Blaue Gehäuse, wie kann man sowas nicht mögen *-*, so ein komplett schwarzes Gehäuse sieht doch nach nichts aus, werde aber wahrscheinlich das t28 blau nehmen, das ist eine gute variante und p/l technisch ja auch top 
Edit: Bin übrigends 17, kennt ihr den sonst nochn gehäuse was eher schlichter ist und ein Sichtfenster hat? das also gute ausstattung hat, man aber durch led lüfter undso hinterher noch erweitern könnte?(abgesehen von dem Fractal Arc 2, ist das besser als das T28?)
Danke im Vorraus
Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Z.b. das Aqua Blaue Gehäuse, wie kann man sowas mögen. , so ein kompletten schwarzes Gehäuse sieht doch genial aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Besser als T28 : Produktvergleich Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron weiß mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Sehr schönes Gehäuse Rosi, das ist also eine Stufe besser als das t28, sieht ja fast genauso aus, sollte ich das dann nehmen anstatt das t28, was ist bei dem besser? 
Danke
Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Besser verarbeitet usw.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ah bräuchte noch eine Netzwerk/Wlan Karte, Audiokarte brauch ich ja nicht zwangsläufig oder?

Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

WLAN: ASUS USB-N13, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eine Soundkarte ist nur sinnvoll, wenn Du hochwertige Peripherie daran anschließt. Die Asus Xonar DX 7.1 wäre z.B. sehr gut.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ist eine Wlan Karte nicht sinnvoller als ein Wlan stick?, wieviel kann ich da überhaupt mit empfangen, weil ordentliches inet brauch ich schon , lan ist leider momentan wahrscheinlich nicht möglich :S

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Power oder auch D-LAN ist eine gute Sache : Power-LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ab durch das Döschen 

Die Sticks sind ziemlich gleichwertig, wenn nicht sogar besser als eine eingebaute WLAN-Karte .


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Hm ok, werde da nochmal gucken, dann bleibt jetzt nurnoch eins zu klären, >.>, das gehäuse :O, lieber t28 oder das arc2? oder ein bitfenix? oder das sharkoon tauron? . Gegen ale Designs hät ich nichts kommt mir jetzt nur auf das beste an, wegen eingebauten lüftern etc.

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist das Arc R2 von den genannten das beste (und geschmackvollste) . Wenn das Shinobi nicht so ein perforiertes Fenster hätte....


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ok schön, werde dann das Ar2 nehmen, danke dir, finde das t28 und die vorher genannten doch ein bisschen zu extrem, hehe.
Aber das arc2 hat ja auch ein sichtfenster und man kann da hinter immernoch leds etc reinmachen
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Eben, man kann da schön eine LED-Kette einbauen, oder so nen günstigen Laser (keine Ahnung ob man da auf seine Augen aufpassen sollte  ). 

Hauptsache, man kann die Disco auch abschalten  .

Ist wirklich ein Sahne-Gehäuse .


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Jop, dann haben wir das ja auch, hier die "endgültige" Zusammenstellung
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---14€
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---52€
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---213€
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---65€
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---284€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   ---82€
CPU-Kühler:vorerst der beigelieferte Standart Kühler
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU -73€
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---67€
Silent Lüfter Adapter: nicht mehr notwendig, da ARC2

Summe: 849€ mit dem Xeon, ohne ~791€

Ahja: eventueller Bildschirm: LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de -139€


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Wird ein Monsterrechner mit dem Du seeehr lange seeehr viel Spaß haben wirst


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Sieht immer noch gut aus



Softy schrieb:


> Das macht der pc-nutzer ja auch  Außerdem fühle ich mich verpflichtet, in jedem Thread, in dem die Asus HD 7970 Matrix empfohlen wird, davor zu warnen


Oder ich mit der XFX HD 7870/HD 7950/HD 7970 (GHz)



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Silent Lüfter Adapter: http://www.hardwareversand.de/56+cm+%2822%29+/102240/ASUS+VE228DE.article -6€


 
Da stimmt was nicht


Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Ist das t28 auch leicht vom zusammenbau? oder lohnt es sich da 20,30 euro mehr zu investieren für ein besseres gehäuse?, was im besten fall auch irgendwie fenster und led hat
> 
> Mfg


 
Für 50€ ist das T28 auch ziemlich in Ordnung habe selber den Vorgänger das Sharkoon T9 für 50€ und das ist für den Preis auch ziemlich gut, nur eben das die Lüfter etwas laut sind.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Das hoffe ich, ist auch dringend notwendig, kann mit meinem asus laptop nichtmal gta4 spielen geschweige den gta3 hab ein i5 2430qm(oder so ähnlich) mit einer gtx 540m, das ist ja schon ein kleiner unterschied zu meinem zukünftigen, hehe.
Danke für eure Hilfe, falls noch was ist meld ich mich 
Edit: Ja der link war anscheined falsch zu dem lüfter adapter, wird ja eh nicht mehr gebraucht, deswegen passt das , danke für den hinweis
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Mit dem Teilchen wirst Du zocken können bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Eine Frage noch zum Bildschirm, was ist technisch der Unterschied zwischen den beiden:
LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de
und 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/56+cm+(22)+/81315/BenQ+GW2255.article
http://www.hardwareversand.de/56+cm+(22)+/102240/ASUS+VE228DE.article
http://www.hardwareversand.de/56+cm+(22)+/102240/ASUS+VE228DE.article

Außer das die 22 Zoll anstatt 23 Zoll haben, merkt man den Unterschied?
Danke
Mfg


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

ups doppelpost sry


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Der LG ist trotzdem besser schon alleine wegen dem IPS Panel und insgesamt wegen der Bildqualität.
Zudem hat der Asus nur einen VGA Anschluss und der BenQ nur einen VGA und einen DVI.
Beim Monitor würde ich nicht diese paar Euro sparen, schließlich wirst du die nächsten Jahre den benutzen wollen und deine Augen werden es dir danken.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ok gut, hast recht, dann bleib ich bei dem 
Der Xeon ist quasi ein i5 4670 nur @3,3ghz anstatt @3,4ghz und kann noch 4 kerne mehr projezieren?, also ein i7 @3,3ghz oder gibts da nen unterschied?
Edit: Der matrix 7970 kostet jetzt bei mindfactory wieder 300€, zum Glück gestern noch für 280 geholt 
Danke
Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Der Unterschied zwischen dem Core i5 4570/4670 ist der Takt und der Xeon E3-1230v3 hat 2MB L3 Cache mehr und der Hauptunterschied ist das er HT hat und bei Programmen und Spielen die das unterstützen 20-25% schneller ist.
Der Xeon E3-1230v3 hat keine iGPU, aber du nutzt ja eine separate deutlich bessere Grafikkarte.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Zum IPS Panel : Sieht man als Laie einen Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS-Panel? - Kaufberatung - PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV-Geräte, Projektoren und Gadgets

LCD Monitors IPS vs TN Panel difference - YouTube


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Was man auch erwähnen sollte ist das die 22" Monitor wahrscheinlich nur 21,5" haben.
Nimm wie schon gesagt den LG

EDIT:
3000 Beitrag


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Also ist der bei Spielen die kein HyperThreading unterstützen ca. gleich auf mit dem i5?
Danke für das Material Rosi 
Edit: Ja nehme den LG , ein paar Beiträge haben wir schon angeheuft das stimmt xD
Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Ja, ich finde den Xeon für Spieler unnötig, aber er wird gerne genommen. 

@grenn Bei deinem Tempo.  Aber ich häng auch ne Woche hinterher.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Hm, i5 4570/4670 oder xeon, da könnt ich ja schon ~50 Euro sparen, kommt drauf an wieviel der bringt, aber die würden doch beide aufjedenfall ausreichen, sind doch beide gute Cpus oder?

Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Das sind super Teile, wenn du das Geld hast, dann kannst du ihn nehmen, aber kein Spiel wird durch die CPU limitiert.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hm, i5 4570/4670 oder xeon, da könnt ich ja schon ~50 Euro sparen, kommt drauf an wieviel der bringt, aber die würden doch beide aufjedenfall ausreichen, sind doch beide gute Cpus oder?
> 
> Mfg



Nimm dann den Core i5 457, der Core i5 4670 lohnt sich nicht.



Monsjo schrieb:


> @grenn Bei deinem Tempo.  Aber ich häng auch ne Woche hinterher.



Vor der Zwangspause warst du noch gleich auf.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Naja das System steht ja jetzt, nur bei dem xeon/i5 schwank ich noch, muss ich nochmal überlegen 

Mfg


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Naja das System steht ja jetzt, nur bei dem xeon/i5 schwank ich noch, muss ich nochmal überlegen
> 
> Mfg


 
Du könntest dir mal diese Monitore anschauen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html

Günstig, Hohe Auflösung, IPS-Panel und teilweise bis über 120 Hz "übertaktbar"


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Du könntest dir mal diese Monitore anschauen:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
> 
> Günstig, Hohe Auflösung, IPS-Panel und teilweise bis über 120 Hz "übertaktbar"


 
Danke, bin aber mit dem erwähnten Bildschirm gut bedient 

Mfg


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Welches Gehäuse ist Kabeltechnisch besser?, wegen dem kabelmanagement, arc2 oder sharkoon t28? 

Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Da sollte das Arc2 nochmal besser sein obwohl man beim T28 auch einiges verstecken kann an Kabeln.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Ganz klar Arc2


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ok, danke, werde wohl vorerst doch das t28 nehmen, hab das jetzt in Aktion gesehen mit den Lüftern, hats mir angetan 
Eine Frage: Könnte ich mit der Grafikkarte und dem Xeon oder i5 Prozessor auch Spiele auf 1440 hd oder mehr spielen oder reicht der pc dafür nicht?
Danke
Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Mit der HD 7970GHz sollte es da bei aktuellen Spielen eigentlich keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Mit der HD 7970GHz sollte es da bei aktuellen Spielen eigentlich keine Probleme geben.


 
Ok, die ist doch ca gleich auf mit einer gtx 780 oder? also eig. in dem highend sektor?

Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Nein, über der 770 hat nVidia den Markt im Griff bzw. AMD hat keine Konterkarten.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

@ Jonas

Würde ich so unterschreiben 

@ Monsjo

Also, die Asus Matrix 7970 ist seeehr nahe an der GTX 780, und die 780 würde ich als High-End Karte bezeichnen, Oberklasse ist nämlich die 770.

Also ist imho die Asus Matrix 7970 auch eine High-End Karte.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Ok, die ist doch ca gleich auf mit einer gtx 780 oder? also eig. in dem highend sektor?



Die GTX 780 ist schon noch mal ein Stückchen schneller, da kommt die HD 7970 auch mit OC nicht so leicht hin.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ok danke , zum glück hab ich sie gekauft bevor sie bei mindfactory gestiegen ist, komischerweise bei den anderen anbietern nochnicht , hab mich jetzt für das t28 entschieden, nur weiss immernoch nicht ob xeon oder i5 , haha 

Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Also, die Asus Matrix 7970 ist seeehr nahe an der GTX 780, und die 780 würde ich als High-End Karte bezeichnen, Oberklasse ist nämlich die 770.
> 
> Also ist imho die Asus Matrix 7970 auch eine High-End Karte.



leider gibt es von der nur bei HT4u einen Test und da schneiden seltsamerweise die AMD Karten sowieso besser ab als wo anders, denn überall woanders ist eine Referenz GTX 770 auf dem Niveau einer HD 7970GHz Referenz und das ist bei HT4u nicht der Fall.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Naja, z.b. hier ist die Ghz Version auch direkt neben der Gtx 780, Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 im Test: Wie viel Titan steckt in der 649-Euro-Grafikkarte? - Geforce GTX 780 im Test: Spiele-Benchmarks
Und auch wenn sie zwischen der gtx 770 und 780 ist oder gar auf gtx 770 niveau, sie ist für mich immernoch deutlich billiger als eine gtx 770 und hat zudem noch 3GB Vram und ist/war denke ich auch die bessere Variante gegenüber meiner vorherigen gtx 670, musste ja nur 60 Euro drauflegen, von daher bin ich damit so oderso zufrieden 
Edit: Wenn mein System dann in 1,2 wochen steht( freund ist bald 1 woche urlaub, der mir beim einbau hilft ), werde ich euch sowieso berichten 
Mfg


----------



## Duvar (17. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> leider gibt es von der nur bei HT4u einen Test und da schneiden seltsamerweise die AMD Karten sowieso besser ab als wo anders, denn überall woanders ist eine Referenz GTX 770 auf dem Niveau einer HD 7970GHz Referenz und das ist bei HT4u nicht der Fall.


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen, schau mal hier, da siehst du wie es um die 770 steht und wie einige Hardwareseiten diese bewerten im vgl zu der 7970 GHz.
Launch-Analyse: nVidia GeForce GTX 770 (Seite 2) | 3DCenter.org
Wichtig sind halt besonders die praxisnahen Aussagen.
Beachten müsst ihr auch, dass die Matrix Platinum schneller ist als eine GHz Karte.(zumindest als die meisten, ca 10% rum)
Desweiteren ist natürlich auch wichtig, mit welchen Games getestet wurde und die settings und die Auflösung. 
Manche Games laufen nun mal bei AMD besser und manche bei NV.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Schaffen wir eigentlich noch die 1000 Beiträge? *haha*
brauch ich für die t28 lüfter den jetzt so silent adapter kabel? oder sind die ertragbar? 

Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Die sind auch noch so zu ertragen allerdings sind sie *etwas* laut aber es ist kein unangenehmes Geräusch, zumindest finde ich das so.



Duvar schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen, schau mal hier, da siehst du wie es um die 770 steht und wie einige Hardwareseiten diese bewerten im vgl zu der 7970 GHz.
> Launch-Analyse: nVidia GeForce GTX 770 (Seite 2) | 3DCenter.org
> Wichtig sind halt besonders die praxisnahen Aussagen.
> Beachten müsst ihr auch, dass die Matrix Platinum schneller ist als eine GHz Karte.(zumindest als die meisten, ca 10% rum)
> ...



Ich habe eigentlich die Test von Computerbase, TechPowerUp, Toms Hardware und PCGH gemeint, da die HD 7970GHz hier bei PCGH 10% schneller insgesamt gewesen sein soll habe ich gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung gehabt.
Bei über 1080P würde ich sowieso die HD 7970GHz nehmen schon alleine wegen den 3GB VRAM.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Danke Danke, für die vielen informationen, werde mir dennoch erstmal den 1080p bildschirm holen, momentan nicht soviel geld für einen 1440p, wobei ich einen für ~220 bekommen könnte, hm
Aber könnt ihr mich vlt nochmal hinsichtlich i5 4570/4670 oder Xeon 1230 v3 beraten? Welchen ich nun nehmen soll, ich zocke ja hauptsächlich, extrem Rednern tue ich nicht, sonst auch keine video/bildbearbeitung
Danke
Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Ich bin für i5, vor Haswell haben wir Spielern nie Xeons empfohlen.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Den Core i5 4670 würde ich gleich ausschließen da der sich schonmal gar nicht lohnt.
Würde bei deinen Verwendungszweck auch den Core i5 4570 nehmen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ok, welchen i5 würdest du empfehlen? der p/l gut wäre , lohnt es sich zu übertakten? bräuchte ja dann auch anderes board, bessere lüfter und co
Edit: der i5 4570, würde die Grafikkarte nicht abbremsen oder? und damit wäre doch auch sicherlich erstmal ausgesorgt.
20€ mehr für 3,4ghz anstatt 3,2ghz lohnt sich also nicht?

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

i5 4570. Man merkt Null Unterschied zum 4670.

@ Monsjo

Klar haben wir vor Haswell schon Xeons empfohlen. Definitiv den 1230v2 .


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Zwischen den 4570 und dem 4670 liegen nur 5-6% das lohnt sich nicht, denn wenn der Core i5 4570 später nicht mehr ausreicht tut es der 4670 auch nicht mehr.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich bin für i5, vor Haswell haben wir Spielern nie Xeons empfohlen.



Ich weiß nicht wie das hier war aber bei Computerbase wurde der Xeon E3-1230*v2* schon ab Januar öfter empfohlen seitdem es den auch bei Hardwareversand gab.
Davor auch schon öfter aber nicht so oft wie ab Januar.
Der Test mit Crysis 3 kam erst Mitte Februar, damit hat es nichts zu tun.
Und ich selber kann mich auch noch erinnern das er im April und Mai hier auch schon öfter empfohlen wurde.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Gut dann den i5 4570 ist finally ca ~780€, soviel power für den preis, hammer
Mache gleich nochmal die Endaufstellung

Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Endaufstellung ist immer gut um es nochmal nachzuschauen zu lassen ob jetzt alles richtig ist


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Jop, dann haben wir das ja auch, hier die "endgültige" Zusammenstellung
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---14€
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---52€
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---165€
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---65€
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ---284€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   ---82€
CPU-Kühler:vorerst der beigelieferte Standart Kühler
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---52€
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---67€

Summe: 781€

Ahja: eventueller Bildschirm: LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de -139€


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ MonsjoKlar haben wir vor Haswell schon Xeons empfohlen. Definitiv den 1230v2 .


 
Aber nicht in Spieleknechten.  Das meinte ich.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Gut das ich von euch gestern informiert wurde und dann auch sofort zugegriffen hab bei der matrix, den nun ist sie schon 20€ teuerer, auf 300 wieder gestiegen '


----------



## heldarious (17. September 2013)

Perfekt.  Kanste direkt bestellen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Perfekt.  Kanste direkt bestellen


 
Seh ich auch so, freue mich sehr das ihr mir so gut geholfen habt, bei allmöglichen Fragen, echt sehr hilfsbereite Community hier 
Die Matrix hab ich gestern ja schon bestellt, morgen werden die anderen Sachen bestellt  und dann in 1 Woche zusammen gebaut, mit Freund, da ich mir das alleine nicht zutraue und der im Urlaub is^^
Danke euch

Mfg


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Achso, 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,
ist momentan ausverkauft und kommt erst am Freitag voraussichtlich wieder, habt ihr da nen Ersatz?  möglichst bei mindfactory, da ich da alles andere auch bestelle.

Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Hauptsache Bilder. 

Vlt. die hier: http://geizhals.de/crucial-ballisti...g3d1609ds1s00-bls2c4g3d169ds3ceu-a723497.html


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Jop, dann haben wir das ja auch, hier die "endgültige" Zusammenstellung
> Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---14€
> Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---52€
> Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ---165€
> ...


 
Sieht gut aus, aber das dick markierte wiederspricht sich



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, freue mich sehr das ihr mir so gut geholfen habt, bei allmöglichen Fragen, echt sehr hilfsbereite Community hier
> Die Matrix hab ich gestern ja schon bestellt, morgen werden die anderen Sachen bestellt  und dann in 1 Woche zusammen gebaut, mit Freund, da ich mir das alleine nicht zutraue und der im Urlaub is^^
> Danke euch
> 
> Mfg


 
Ist denn wirklich keiner in der Helferliste der in der Nähe wohnt?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Hey,
Nein der näheste ist in Hamm und der ist über ne Stunden weg von mir x.x, aber ist nicht so tragisch, wart ich halt noch ne Woche 
Ja das hatte ich nicht korrigiert, sry(mit dem arc2)
Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Dann geht es ja auch noch bei nur einer Woche, hier sind in dem Bereich wohl nicht so viele Helfer, bei HWLuxx und Computerbase ist der Bereich besser abgedeckt aber dafür eben andere Teile des Landes kaum.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Jo, werde mir mal diesen Selbst zusammenbauen guide durchlesen, vlt kann ich dann ja auch schon selber mal veruschen, mal gucken, will halt nichts falsch machen 

Mfg


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

So schwer ist das nicht  Da ist Lego ab 12 Jahren anspruchsvoller


----------



## Freakz2401 (17. September 2013)

Pc zusammenbauen ist wirklich leicht.
Die einzige "kniffligere" Stelle, die es gibt, ist CPU+Paste+Kühler anbauen aber wenn du dir einmal nen Videoguide anschaust wieviel Paste etc. ist auch das kein Problem


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Habt ihr nen guten VideoGuide für mich? der seriös ist , ja denke auch bekomme das hin, nur mit den ganzen kabeln bin ich mir nicht sicher wo ich die alle hinpacken soll^^
Das geplante Netzteil hat genügend Kabel, ist also auch Kabelmanagement freundlich?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Ich würde es auch selber versuchen, wenn etwas unklar ist kannst du uns ja vorher fragen.

Hier ein gute Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTcS_S_2_LU&list=PL67F7C246968C7986


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Wir haben auch noch die Liste der Konkurrenz, wo ich die Idee geklaut habe  : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Jo werde wenn die Teile dann in den Tagen ankommen, es wohl erstmal selbst versuchen und sonst fragen, danke euch 
Videos geb ich mir noch, der Guide ist mir etwas zu extrem, da les ich ja 4 Stunden , versuche es erstmal per videoguide


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Ist echt nicht schwer, und wir helfen dir rund um die Uhr


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ist echt nicht schwer, und wir helfen dir rund um die Uhr


 
Soll ich mich beleidigt, oder gelobt fühlen? 
Aber im Ernst hier wird es immer Jemanden geben, der hilft und unseren Humor verlieren wir auch selten, also frag was du brauchst.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Werd ich tun danke, der videoguide ist wirklich extrem gut, damit schaff ichs sicher sogar 
Achso zu dem Ram ersatz:
Würde 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Green-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit_777565.html
oder http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Single_803146.html
gehen?
oder habt ihr nen besseren Vorschlag? 
Mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. September 2013)

nö, da der nicht untern kühler passen wird


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Hm ist doch ein Standart Boxed Kühler, besteht das Problem da auch?, was soll ich dann für einen verwenden und was bedeutet z.b. "Cl9 Single" oder "Cl 10"?


----------



## heldarious (17. September 2013)

Aber was wenn der dir dann doch zu laut ist und du dann einen besseren kühler montieren willst? Dan musst du noch den ram wechseln. Beseer gleich ihne hahnenkamm kaufen.
Cl9 /11 sind die latenzen (Zugriffszeiten)
Nimm lieber CL9. Da besteht aber glaube ich zwischen den 2 nanosekunden  kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ok, da hast du recht, was ist hahnenkamm?

Mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. September 2013)

der heatspreader, also das ding auf dem ram. der hat einen, der nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Ob CL9, 10 oder 11 ist ziemlich latte, deutlich günstiger ist CL11 aber auch nicht, also empfehle ich zu 99,99999% CL9.

Und grundsätzlich ohne hohe Heatspreader. Wenn ich jetzt den Thread von vorne durchgehen würde, fände ich mit Sicherheit um die 200  Hinweise darauf, das man Ram grundsätzlich ohne diese verarsche Teile kauft


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

:o
ok, also würde der gehen? 
8GB GeIL Dragon RAM DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,
8GB Avexir Core Series gold DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
oder
8GB ADATA XPG V1.0 Series DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit
(hat allerdings CL11)

Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Jepp, der ist in Ordnung. Der Ram wird ja insgesamt echt minütlich teurer  . Also, jeder Ram.


----------



## heldarious (17. September 2013)

Ja den kannste nehmen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Geht auch der Avexir? der hat CL9 
und einen geringen hahnenkamm, der wird wohl nichts ausmachen
Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Ich glaube der hat 1.65V.


----------



## heldarious (17. September 2013)

Nimm einfach den hier
Sieht gut aus und der rest passt auch
http://geizhals.de/corsair-vengeance-low-profile-schwarz-dimm-kit-8gb-cml8gx3m2a1600c9-a652381.html


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, der kostet aber 76€ bei mindfactory, irgendwie ist ram bei mindfactory allgemein teurer hm :S
Edit: Falls nichts dagegen spricht würde ich diese hier, http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4GB-G-Skill-Ripjaws-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Single_680651.html nehmen, 2 stück natürlich, sind cl9 dual dann mit 1,50 V und haben 1600Mhz müsste doch gehen oder?, naja haben kleine hahnenkämme, kp ob die schon zu gross sind, hoffe nicht :S

Ah, das ist doch auch eine gute alternative! und ohne hahnenkamm
8GB GeIL EVO Leggera DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## heldarious (17. September 2013)

Könnte sein dass der passt. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.  Ich würds nicht machen. Willst du die Heatspreader weil du findest sie sehen gut aus? 
Und zu dem corsair ram den ich oben gepostet habe. Bestell den einfach in einem anderen shop. Dann zahlste halt 3 euro versand. Dann biste immer noch bei 63 euro und bist auf der sicheren seite....
Wird ja wohl nicht so schwer sein passenden ram zu finden....  

Den von Geil habe ich selber..kannste kaufen. Nur hat der vor nem Monat 70 euro gekostet..


----------



## Joonnaaasss (17. September 2013)

Ne mir ist das relativ egal ob der so einen hahnenkamm hat oder nicht, hab auch schon einen ersatz gefunden  undzwar den ares in rot der ist noch verfügbar, hoffe morgen mittag auch noch, naja bis dahin erstmal alles wie geplant da.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Der Geil Evo Leggera ist in Ordnung, der passt. Der Ares in Rot (Orange/Gold finde ich) ist auch klasse.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Oder diesen hier 8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,, 1600MHz RAM mit CL9 bringt vielleicht 1-3% mehr Leistung.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Ja ich habe momentan den ares in rot wie gesagt wenn der heute mittag noch da ist nehm ich den, sonst einen der von euch genannten, danke


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Der Ares in Rot ist auch gut nur wie teuer er gerade ist weiß ich nicht.

@Off Topic
Schon 335 Posts hier im Thread?
Damit müsste der sogar mehr haben als der von xNoVo, allerdings hat da in dem anderen Thread der TE auch nicht so gut mit geholfen und war etwas Beratungsresistent was aber hier nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Danke ich freue mich immer über hilfe , der ares kostet um die 64€ und bei deinem link ist ein 1333mhz anstatt 1600'mhz 
Haben echt schon sehrrrr viele Posts, aber nun wie ich das sehe auch die perfekte aufstellung 
Danne


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

64€ ist  der auch in Ordnung, ich weiß das mein Verlinkter 1333MHz RAM ist aber der ist nur 1-3% langsamer als 1600MHz RAM, auch bei aktuellen Intel Systemen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Hey,
Ares ist bald ausverkauft und irgendwie um 6Euro gestiegen x.x, wie es da abgeht, jede Sekunde ne Preisänderung 

Sicher das das Mainboard passt?, also zu der Graka vorallem, wegen den pin anschlüssen, finde da keine passenden in der Beschreibung, die graka braucht 2x8pin
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Edit: Und da passen ja auch nur 3 Lüfter drauf, wenn ich noch welche nachrüsten will, was mach ich dann?, soll ich dann 2er adapter holen?, wäre ein anderes Mainboard ratsam?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2013)

Die 2 x 8 Pin sind die Stromanschlüsse vom Netzteil .

3 Lüfter reichen. Es gibt aber auch diese Y-Adapter, damit kannst Du 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss hängen. Direkt ans Netzteil geht auch etc......

Keine Bange, das passt alles


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Jo, seh ich auch so danke euch, bestelle es jetzt, Freund hat auch nochmal drüber geguckt, meint auch ist alles top^^
Hab ein Problem mit dem Bildschirm, würde den auch gerne über mindfactory bestellen, falls es geht, habe jetzt hier den gefunden:
8441031 - 23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V
ist der genauso gut wie der ursprünglich geplante?
LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de
Danke im Vorraus!
Edit: der bei mindfactory scheint mir sogar noch besser zu sein, hat auch dvi beim redcoon gibts nur vga 
Edit Edit: aber nur 1 mal hdmi 1.3 ist das schlimm?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2013)

Der 237L hat auch 2 HDMI Anschlüsse, da wird nur 1 VGA Kabel mitgeliefert.

Ich würde den 237L nehmen, oder diesen von Mindfactory : 23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P schwarz

HDMI 1.3 reicht völlig.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Ok, dann werd ich wohl besser den 237l bei redcoon bestellen, dank dir

Das ist ja wirklich krank mit dem ares ram, der ändert jede 1min den Preis, mal 64 mal 78 und jede version ist fast dauerhaft ausverkauft, ist sie da ist sie nach 1stunde wieder weg 
Lohnt es sich diesen Ram zu kaufen?:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-G-Skill-Ares-DDR3-2133-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit_799770.html
Dann würd ich ihn sofort nehmen, 8 euro mehr als der andere, aber andere ares sind nicht verfügbar und der hat auch noch 2133mhz


----------



## Monsjo (18. September 2013)

Das nennt man: abgefackelte RAM-Fabrik.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Was? wieso abgefackelte Ram-Fabrik?
Passt der Ram?


----------



## Monsjo (18. September 2013)

Die RAM-Fabrik eine großen Chipherstellers ist abgebrannt. Deswegen wird RAM so teuer. 

Der RAM passt, ist aber unnötig, siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...94300-wozu-ram-overclocken-3.html#post3803739


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Naja der passt nicht oder? hat 1,65V.
Habe jetzt deswegen doch den alten genommen, der war leider nur "verfügbar" und nicht auf lager, kennt sich da einer aus mit mindfactory? 
Wann das dann ca. ankommt und ob im paket und erst gewartet wird bis der ram da ist, oder was weis ich?


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Die RAM-Fabrik eine großen Chipherstellers ist abgebrannt. Deswegen wird RAM so teuer.


 
Und daran glaubst Du .


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

@Monsjo
Die Preise waren gerade wieder von 60 auf 55-50€ runtergegangen und dann kam der Brand, weiter sage ich jetzt nichts dazu aber das können sich bestimmt einige denken was ich damit sagen will.



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Sicher das das Mainboard passt?, also zu der Graka vorallem, wegen den pin anschlüssen, finde da keine passenden in der Beschreibung, die graka braucht 2x8pin
> Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Edit: Und da passen ja auch nur 3 Lüfter drauf, wenn ich noch welche nachrüsten will, was mach ich dann?, soll ich dann 2er adapter holen?, wäre ein anderes Mainboard ratsam?
> Danke im Vorraus



Würde sowieso ein 3Pin Verlängerungskabel bestellen, denn bei meinen Sharkoon T9 reichte das eine Lüfter Kabel von der Länge nicht und konnte deswegen nicht am Mainboard angeschlossen werden sondern nur am Netzteil und da war er noch etwas lauter und man hatte auf dem Gehäuseboden ein Kabel liegen und alles andere war schön verlegt.


----------



## Monsjo (18. September 2013)

Nö, aber so haben die Hersteller eine Ausrede für die hohen Preise.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Bestellung bereits abgschickt *-* Bald kommt die vorbestellte Graka und danach die anderen Maschienen.
Danke euch für die kompetente und schnelle Hilfe 
Hm habt ihr ein gutes Verlängerungskabel?, werde ich dann wahrscheinlich bei amazon oderso bestellen.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Hier InLine Lüfterkabel Verlängerung, 3pol Molex St: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör, wenn du willst kannst du es ja erstmal ohne ausprobieren ob das passt wenn nicht würde ich das Nachkaufen.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2013)

Ich will Fotos von der Monsterkarte und dem Zubehör sehen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Wird natürlich gemacht , sobald es da ist!
Denke Karte kommt Donnerstag/Freitag an und das restliche Freitag/Samstag 
Euch hab ich ja immerhin diesen Segen zu verdanken


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2013)

Wenn Du so weitermachst, hast Du Softy mit Beiträgen bald eingeholt


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Haha , ja da hat sich einiges angesammelt mit den Beiträgen, durch den Thread D:


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn Du so weitermachst, hast Du Softy mit Beiträgen bald eingeholt



Verdammt  Noch ein Verfolger mehr


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Bilder und Feedbacks sind immer gut

@Softy
Eigentlich sind ja bei dir alles Verfolger außer quantenslipstream, denn der ist der einzige mit mehr Beiträgen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

5 jahre oderso alt von meinem opa haha , früher kostete der mal 2500 € Oo


----------



## heldarious (18. September 2013)

Ich würde da in die lücke nicht den recher reinstellen weil die lüfter vielleicht sonst nicht genug luft ansaugen können und er laut werden könnten


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Ja is mir klar steht nur da anstatt in der tonne  einmal Angemacht und terraria gezockt und wieder aus naja die boxen+bassstation taugen noch was 

Habt ihr ne idee was man damit noch machen könnte ausser in die tonne?


----------



## Monsjo (18. September 2013)

Office und co.? Sonst fällt mir nichts ein.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> 5 jahre oderso alt von meinem opa haha , früher kostete der mal 2500 € Oo



Der ist schon älter als 5 Jahre, die Pentium 4 HT Ära liegt schon 7-10 Jahre zurück.

Wie viel RAM hat der Rechner drin?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Naja excel powerpoint ist alles drauf^^ und win xp, denkt ihr den kann man noch verkaufen? Also ich hab da eig keine verwendung mehr für ^^ ist auch son 20 zoll oder 19 zoll tft bei, kp was für ne auflösung(soll jetzt kein verkaufsangebot sein)
Edit: Warte gebe euch eben daten mache den eben an


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Warte gebe euch eben daten mache den ma eben an


----------



## Monsjo (18. September 2013)

Hi, vlt hast du gemerkt, dass Doppelposts nicht gerne gesehen sind, nutz doch bitte den Bearbeitenknopf wenn du was dazu schreibst, aber Keiner dazwischen gepostet hast.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Ja sry mache ich sonst auch immer, per "Edit:" war nur gerade am handy da geht das nicht oder ich weis nicht wie wird nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Wäre gut zu wissen, wie viel RAM da drin ist, denn wenn es 2GB RAM sind dann läuft Windows 7 32Bit auf dem Rechner auch noch super, denn mit Windows XP wirst du den deutlich schlechter los als mit Windows 7.


----------



## Monsjo (18. September 2013)

Da kannst du auf deinen Post drücken und es kommt ein Menü. 

SO, jetzt warte ich brav auf die Daten.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wäre gut zu wissen, wie viel RAM da drin ist, denn wenn es 2GB RAM sind dann läuft Windows 7 32Bit auf dem Rechner auch noch super, denn mit Windows XP wirst du den deutlich schlechter los als mit Windows 7.


 

Ich denke eher sowas um die 256mb ram xD, gucke aber nach, ich hasssssse diese xp suche nach dateien/programmen, wie finde ich die systemeigenschaften bei xp?

Edit: "Pentinum(R) 3ghz 2,99ghz, 1gb Ram"
Graka: 128mb ddr ati radeon 9800 pro
128mb ddr ati radeon 9800 pro sec


----------



## pepelepew (18. September 2013)

mach das case von der alten mühle leer und bau ein stylishes vogelhäuschen, mit der ausgebauten hardware kannst du in die innenstadt gehen und hipster bewerfen!


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2013)

Wenn die Karre läuft, würde ich den auf jeden Fall nicht weghauen. Sieht doch recht fett aus, das Gehäuse. 
Kann man immer noch nen Server oder Schlafzimmer- oder Stromsparrechner raus machen. 
Ich hätte gerne ein Teilchen, welches seeehr wenig Strom zieht, nur zum surfen/Filme gucken. Den dicken dann nur zum zocken anschmeissen.

Uns Pepe  Wie immer voll witzig. Die Sprüche sind unbezahlbar


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Ich denke eher sowas um die 256mb ram xD, gucke aber nach, ich hasssssse diese xp suche nach dateien/programmen, wie finde ich die systemeigenschaften bei xp?
> 
> Edit: "Pentinum(R) 3ghz 2,99ghz, 1gb Ram"
> Graka: 128mb ddr ati radeon 9800 pro
> 128mb ddr ati radeon 9800 pro sec


 
Arbeitsplatz dann einen Rechtsklick und auf Eigenschaften soweit ich jetzt gerade noch weiß, eigentlich nicht anders als bei Windows 7.

1GB RAM wird knapp mit Windows 7 allerdings könnte man es ja mal mit der Testversion versuchen.

@Rosigatton
So viel weniger wird der auch nicht verbrauchen, es ist immerhin ein Pentium 4.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Jo, werde ich die Tage mal versuchn , oder 1gb nachrüsten lohnt sich aber glaube nicht, würde aber gehen, kp was das für ddr x ram ist und ob man an die noch ran kommt


----------



## pepelepew (18. September 2013)

ja, über die sache mit dem dedizierten server hab ich aber bei aller spasserei auch nachgedacht, ist nur die frage ob der dafür genug power bzw platz hat,
aber an sich ist so'n fileserver in der wohnung auf den man alle medien ballert in der tat was sehr feines!


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2013)

@ Grenn

Schon klar, ich meinte auch eher, das man da halt sowas reinbauen könnte .

@ Jonas

Bestes kleines Programm zum auslesen der Hardware : Speccy - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Hm also die eingebaute festplatte hat 232gb, was muss man den da alles bedenken?
Edit: Naja dann kriech ich mal wieder hinter das Teil und versuche ohne Licht den Usb Steckplatz für den Wlan Stick zu finden :/


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Jo, werde ich die Tage mal versuchn , oder 1gb nachrüsten lohnt sich aber glaube nicht, würde aber gehen, kp was das für ddr x ram ist und ob man an die noch ran kommt


 
Ich denke es wird DDR1 RAM sein, aber am besten du schaust mal mit CPU-Z nach.
Zudem würde ich mal schauen im PC wie viel RAM Steckplätze noch frei sind.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird DDR1 RAM sein, aber am besten du schaust mal mit CPU-Z nach.
> Zudem würde ich mal schauen im PC wie viel RAM Steckplätze noch frei sind.


 
Wird alles gemacht , grad erstmal speccy runterladen


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Mit Speccy geht das auch, dann brauchst du kein CPU-Z.
Ich selber nutze aber beide Programme zum auslesen und auch HW Info.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Ich bekomm das einfach nicht auf 
Problem: Finde bei dem internet explorer -10 einfach nicht das downloadverzeichnis, nirgendswo , da beim normalen download und autostart der zugriff verweigert wird, da adminstrationsrechte erforderlich. -.-


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Installiert ist es aber schon?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Nein das kommt dazu -.-, finde das sssetup123 nicht oder wie diese speccy downloaddatei heisst download ordner find ich auch nicht und im internet explorer auch nicht :/, problem ist das beim öffnen , autoöffnen nach dem download eine fehlermeldung wegen fehlenden rechten kommt und ich so anders auf das setup zugreifen will/muss mit adminstrationsrechten


----------



## pepelepew (18. September 2013)

ach ja internet explorer.... den hab ich früher benutzt um firefox runterzuladen..... inzwischen wird der direkt vom usb stick installiert! der IE meiner letzten 3 rechner ist jungfrau geblieben.

ohne spaß: wieso mühst du dich mit dem murks ab? chrome oder mozilla installieren geht ne minute, und bei beiden ist es kein problem an temps bzw downloads ranzukommen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Kann ich nur empfehlen bin schon nach 1min internetexplorer auf 180, kein vergleich zu meinem chrome browser *-*! nachher lad ich da erstmal chrome runter und gebe euch dann heut abend oder morgen die daten


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Nein das kommt dazu -.-, finde das sssetup123 nicht oder wie diese speccy downloaddatei heisst download ordner find ich auch nicht und im internet explorer auch nicht :/, problem ist das beim öffnen , autoöffnen nach dem download eine fehlermeldung wegen fehlenden rechten kommt und ich so anders auf das setup zugreifen will/muss mit adminstrationsrechten



Bei Windows XP würde ich auch einen alternativen Browser nehmen wie Firefox oder Google Chrome da die neuste Version bei Windows XP der IE8 ist und der wirklich Mist ist, der IE 9 und der IE 10 sind deutlich besser, bin mittlerweile wieder zum Internet Explorer zurück gewechselt.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

Bench doch die Kiste mal : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-pcghx-hwbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Lol haha das mach ich gleich nach dem google chrome und speccy download


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

Viel Spaß bei der Dia-Show


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Bench doch die Kiste mal : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-pcghx-hwbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html


 
Jetzt muss ich um meinen letzten Platz beim Ice Storm Ranking bangen, wobei ja die GPU bei mir viel schlechter ist.
Viel schlechter geht es nicht mehr außer mit einer Geforce 6100SE/7025SE die auch eine Onboard GPU ist.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Boah ich kann 0 runterladen wegen keinen adminstrationsrechten angeblich, ich bekomm nen hals >


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Super, pw von admin konto vergessen und nur zugriff auf gast konto, per cmd kann ich auch keine passwörter ändern verweigert zugriff, was mach ich jetzt? :X
Edit: Sry Sry Sry Sry doppelpost -.- keine absicht
So hab adminkonto endlich x.x, hoffe geht jetzt, nervig sowas
Ah bei meinem eigenen Admin Konto ist sogar schon Chrome installiert, was ein Segen


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Wer hat den die Admin Rechte?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wer hat den die Admin Rechte?


 
Hatte ein altes Konto von meinem Opa, der war aber nur Gast. Mein normales Konto war Admin, nur hatte Pw vergessen, der steht hier auch schon ewig^^

So speccy runterladen, dann bekommt ihr systemdaten und danach benchen haha
Edit: Da sind die daten garnicht mal so schlecht :o
Hm 3dMark ist wohl ab vista und ich hab ja xp >.>


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Könntest du mal den Unterpunkt RAM anklicken und davon ein Foto oder Screenshot machen?

Stimmt ja 3D Mark (2013) geht ja erst ab Windows Vista.

Sind da wirklich zwei Radeon 9800Pro eingebaut?


----------



## Monsjo (18. September 2013)

Ich bin bei einem P4 für wegschmeißen. 
Könnte aber auch an meinem Praktikumserfahrungen liegen. 
Oder halt das Gehäuse behalten, dass ist super.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Also ich würde den noch nicht wegschmeißen, mit 2GB RAM sollte der mit Windows 7 32 Bit einigermaßen gut laufen.
Was war denn da im Praktikum?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Hm, also so wie ich das sehe sind da 2 eingebaut, hab ich jetzt mehrfach gelesen^^, das mit dem ram bekommst morgen hab ihn vorhin ausgemacht 
Edit: Freu mich schon auf die neuen Teile, kann man die Lieferung irgendwie verfolgen bei mindfactory? *-*


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2013)

Klar, da gibt´s iwo ne Paketverfolgung. Die wird aber erst immer Stunden später aktualisiert (in unserer digitalen Zeit) .

Müsstest aber mittlerweile sehen können, das die Graka z.B. vom im Paketzentrum angekommen ist (oder so). Link in der E Mail von MF. Oder direkt bei MF/deine Bestellungen....


----------



## Joonnaaasss (18. September 2013)

Ah habs gefunden, naja nachmittag mainboard, prozessor etc bestellt und vor 2tagen die graka, beides noch in bearbeitung >.>, naja die graka sollte ja eh erst ca am 19 wieder auf lager sein, kommt dann wohl freitag oder samstag an, hoffe noch diese woche 
Edit: Hm anscheinend ist die Grafikkarte jetzt schon wieder auf Lager, zum Glück hab ich direkt beim Preissturz bestellt, ist ja jetzt wieder am steigen:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...um-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Re_816393.html
Man Gta5 soll für pc rauskommen, dann ist die Welt perfekt


----------



## pepelepew (18. September 2013)

ich blick überhaupt nicht wo das problem ist, gamestop hat gta v für mitte februar gelistet, hab meine pre-order schon vor wochen gemacht! wieso tun denn alle so, als obs zweifel an nem pc release gäbe??

/OT


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hm, also so wie ich das sehe sind da 2 eingebaut, hab ich jetzt mehrfach gelesen^^, das mit dem ram bekommst morgen hab ihn vorhin ausgemacht
> Edit: Freu mich schon auf die neuen Teile, kann man die Lieferung irgendwie verfolgen bei mindfactory? *-*



Jetzt steht da ohne Liefertermin


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Was meinst du grenn?, so habn Problem, ein grosses >.>.
Grafikkarte ist nicht, grade Nachricht von Mindfactory bekommen, hatte sie Dienstags bestellt, waren auch noch genug verfügbar, heute auch wieder mehr als 5 Lagernd. Angerufen und gesagt bekommen das sie die Karte nicht mehr im Sortiment führen, der billigste Preis ist momentan 300Euro für die Karte, bei verschiedenen Händlern, bei den meisten schon 330€(aber auch meist mit 1woche+ lieferzeit), was jetzt tun? für 15 Euro-50 mehr bestellen oder andere?
Hatte mich so über die schöne Graka gefreut ;(

Mfg ;(


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Für 300€ geht die Asus auch noch


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Für 300€ geht die Asus auch noch


 
Problem, ist bei allen shops ausverkauft oder nicht mehr lieferbar, versand dauert bis zu 1monat oder ist unbekannt und sie kostet 350€+ bis zu 450 bei z.b. hardwareversand :S

Naja habe mir eine vorbestellen lassen bei Atelco für 299€ billigstes Angebot bis jetzt, Versanddatum ist unbekannt, denke nicht das das was wird deswegen brauch ich ne gute Alternative :S


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Nimm halt eine andere 7970, so toll war die ASUS auch nicht.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2013)

Dieses Angebot finde ich prima : MSI R7970 TF 3GD5/OC BE, Grafikkarte


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Aber die ist doch von der Leistung viel schlechter als die Matrix odernicht?


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Nö, die MSI kannst du auch nehmen, die ASUS lohnt nur bei LN2 und co.

Man mekt das bald die neuen AMD-Karten vom Band rollen. 
Man könnte auch eine 670 nehmen, für 200€ kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Was ist jetzt genau der unterschied zwischen den beiden?, habt ihr ne idee wie ich an die matrix rankomme?, würde die schon sehr gerne haben^^


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt genau der unterschied zwischen den beiden?, habt ihr ne idee wie ich an die matrix rankomme?, würde die schon sehr gerne haben^^



1. Für dich praktisch keiner. 
2. Musst halt den hohen Preis zahlen, da kommtst du nicht drum rum.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Da gibt es doch nen leistungsunterschied abgesehen von dem zubehör etc?, das problem ist in erster linie nicht der preis sondern das die nirgendswo verfügbar ist


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Die MSI kannst du auch übertakten.

Kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Ich hatte nicht vor die matrix zu übertakten die ist von haus aus ja schon extrem übertaktet


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Das ist doch egal, alle wollten die Matrix jetzt ist sie halt weg und du musst was Anderes nehmen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Ja fällt euch noch was anderes ein bis ~350 was die leistung hat oder besser ist?


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Eine MSI 770, oder die ASUS 670 Mini. Da wird man keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Aber die ist doch von der Leistung viel schlechter als die Matrix odernicht?


Die Taktet 50MHz weniger was aber nur 5-6% Leistungsunterschied wären, aber trotzdem noch sehr gut von der Leistung her.
Bei bis zu 350€ die MSI/Gigabyte GTX 770 oder für 5-10€ mehr die Inno3D GTX 770


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Besser gtx770 oder die matrix?


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Was hast du noch mit der Matrix? Die kommt nicht wieder, AMD macht Lagerräumungsverkauf.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Was hast du noch mit der Matrix? Die kommt nicht wieder, AMD macht Lagerräumungsverkauf.


 
Zu not bekomm ich die auch noch herbei^^


----------



## pepelepew (19. September 2013)

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11197-12-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

@jonas
Okay, dann sag mir wie? Ausverkauft, ist ausverkauft und 7970er werden allgemein nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Die Matrix hat sich auch nur aufgrund dem extrem niedrigen Preis gelohnt. Sooo toll ist sie nun auch wieder nicht (vorallem ist sie eher laut ).

Die von Softy vorgeschlagene MSI TF wäre dagegen minimal langsamer (eigentlich unmerklich), dabei aber wesentlich leiser (und günstiger).


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2013)

Jo nimm die MSI 7970, kostet nur 249€ und ist genauso schnell wie die Matrix.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Also könnte jetzt an die matrix rankommen für 300 euro, lohnt sich das? hat ja schon mehr leistung als die msi, hab gegen den aufpreis nichts, da mir die asus auch äusserlich mehr zusagt(ja ich weis das ist nicht alles)


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Die kommt nicht mehr! Die wird nicht mehr hergestellt, die Hersteller wollen ihre 7xx0er loswerden, weil die neue Generation schon kurz vor Veröffentlichung steht..


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Die Matrix hat sich auch nur aufgrund dem extrem niedrigen Preis gelohnt. Sooo toll ist sie nun auch wieder nicht (vorallem ist sie eher laut ).
> 
> Die von Softy vorgeschlagene MSI TF wäre dagegen minimal langsamer (eigentlich unmerklich), dabei aber wesentlich leiser (und günstiger).



So sehe ich das auch und durch das Angebot der MSI ist die Asus selbst für 300€ nicht mehr interessant.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Also könnte jetzt an die matrix rankommen für 300 euro, lohnt sich das? hat ja schon mehr leistung als die msi, hab gegen den aufpreis nichts, da mir die asus auch äusserlich mehr zusagt(ja ich weis das ist nicht alles)



Die Matrix ist eben wesentlich lauter als die MSI und ist auch nur ~5% schneller (wären 60 zu 63 FPS - ). Außerdem ist die MSI um einiges günstiger und lässt sich auch locker auf/über Matrix-Niveau takten.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Gibts da irgendeinen Test? oder benches?


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Die aktuelle PCGH z.B. Da gibt's hinten eine Tabelle mit den Grakas und Lautstärke etc.

Du kannst uns aber auch Vertrauen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Aber die matrix abgesehen vom preis wäre besser?, will euch damit nicht nerven/aufregen aber nur so eine grund frage, bekomme sie jetzt wahrscheinlich(99,9999) doch noch für ~295 € sind halt versandkosten undso mit bei^^, da hat ich aber glück


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

*Die gibt es nicht mehr!*


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Aber die matrix abgesehen vom preis wäre besser?, will euch damit nicht nerven/aufregen aber nur so eine grund frage, bekomme sie jetzt wahrscheinlich(99,9999) doch noch für ~295 € sind halt versandkosten undso mit bei^^, da hat ich aber glück



Wieso willst du jetzt unbedingt die Asus, die MSI ist doch auch gut und hat einen viel besseren Preis.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Außerdem ist sie gar nicht besser...(wie gesagt wesentlich lauter und besser OCen wird sie sich ebenfalls wohl kaum lassen...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wieso willst du jetzt unbedingt die Asus, die MSI ist doch auch gut und hat einen viel besseren Preis.


 
Der TE will weder die Asus noch die MSI, er will den Thread in die Länge ziehen.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der TE will weder die Asus noch die MSI, er will den Thread in die Länge ziehen.



Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Doch die gibt es noch^^, hab einen Freund bzw Bekannten die haben noch eine auf Lager, falls sich was anderes ergibt nehme ich die msi, die asus war ja eh geplant und mir gefällt die einfach^^, ich weiß nicht unbedingt das beste verhalten, aber ich hab mich jetzt in die matrix verrannt  und wenn ich die doch noch bekomm bin ich da zufrieden  Danke für eure Hilfe! Was mich nur aufregt ist mindfactory, bestelle die Karte da Montags und dann schreiben sie mir heute um 2 uhr das sie nichtmehr zu liefern ist und zu dem Zeitpunkt der Bestellung der Shop nicht aktuell war, aber z.b. gestern stand im shop das noch 5 da sind, naja egal


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der TE will weder die Asus noch die MSI, er will den Thread in die Länge ziehen.


 
Nein ich will den Thread nicht in die Länge ziehen?!, es hat sich nur vorhin ergebn das Mindfactory die Asus  nichtmehr bestellen kann und wie ich mehrfach sagte wollte ich die Asus haben? O.o  Da hast du wohl nicht richtig gelesen 

Edit: Sry for Doppelpost, ist ja jetzt aufjedenfall geklärt, danke


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Die Praktisch sogar schlechter ist.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Also soweit ich weis ist die zum übertakten besser, was ich ja sowieso nicht will, hat mehr leistung, ist halt lauter, die msi 2,21 sone die matrix 3,21 unter Last, ist das ein grosser Unterschied? :/


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Wenn die MSI 30 FPS schafft, schafft die Matrix 31,5 FPS - also wayne. Ich finde 2 Sine schon störend und 3 ist ziemlich genau 1,5 mal so viel. Lohnt sich mMn also gar nicht.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Kann man die Lautstärke den irgendwie effektiv regeln bei der matrix?, durch mehr gehäuse lüfter vlt?
die matrix platinum hat ja 1100mhz und die msi 1000mhz, ist das nicht schon ein ordentlicher unterschied?


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Ich seh langsam den Sinn nicht mehr, egal wie oft wie dir sagen wie schlecht die Matrix ist, du beharrst trotzdem auf ihr.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Nein ich wollte nur nachfragen, da ich die matrix ja jetzt haben werde, wie man da vorgehen kann :O


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. September 2013)

einfach mit dem msi afterburner die lüfter runterregeln


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Ein gedämmtes Case kaufen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Ok, danke überhitzt die dann auch nicht wenn ich die Lüfter runterregele?, gedämmtes gehäuse hast du da nen vorschlag?
Ist die matrix wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. September 2013)

immer die temps im auge behalten, dann geht nix schief. gute gedämmte cases wären das fractal r4 oder nanoxia ds2


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weis ist die zum übertakten besser, was ich ja sowieso nicht will, hat mehr leistung, ist halt lauter, die msi 2,21 sone die matrix 3,21 unter Last, ist das ein grosser Unterschied? :/



Die ist zum übertakten besser was du aber sowieso nicht willst?
Verstehe da den Sinn nicht und ob 4-5% langsamer oder schneller ist doch nicht schlimm, ich hoffe für dich das du nicht vom Asus ROG Virus befallen bist.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Die ist zum übertakten besser was du aber sowieso nicht willst?
> Verstehe da den Sinn nicht und ob 4-5% langsamer oder schneller ist doch nicht schlimm, ich hoffe für dich das du nicht vom Asus ROG Virus befallen bist.


 
Naja übertakten vlt in der zukunft^^, ich überleg mir die sache nochmal
Danke


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Fürs übertakten ist die auch nicht unbedingt besser, das kommt auch auf dem Chip an und der TwinFrozr Kühler ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Danke für die Beratung grenn , also denkst du die matrix platinum wäre schlechter als die msi? weil die 40 euro preisunterschied machen mir jetzt nichts aus, da ich das design der asus auch feier. Wenn ihr mir versichert das die matrix auch was is nehm ich die , da sie ja auch schon bestellt ist^^, das mit der Lautstärke ist doch auch nicht soooo dramatisch oder?(die asus hat doch den tahiti xt2 chip und die msi den tahiti xt)


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> (die asus hat doch den tahiti xt2 chip und die msi den tahiti xt)


 
Das ist egal. 

Warum? Du hast die doch schon bestellt, als sie noch 280 gekostet hat, also bekommst du die auch für 280 und stornieren würde ich nicht wirklich. 

Am besten übst du mal etwas klarere Aussagen zumachen, ein Großteil wird verstanden haben, das du die Matrix noch nicht bestellt hattest.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das ist egal.



Ist es nicht 

@TE Die Matrix wird wohl kaum besser übertakten lassen, da es eher eine "gebrauchte" OC-Karte ist, die für die Bencher nicht genug Takt gemacht hat. Im Endeffekt ist es aber relativ egal, und an die Lautstärke kann man sich auch gewöhnen.


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ist es nicht


 
Und warum nicht? 

Glaubst du diesen: "Wir haben die Produktion verbessert"-Werbeslogan? 

Es macht praktisch keinen Unterschied und das ist doch für den TE am wichtigsten.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Der normale XT steht für die normale 7970 und der XT2 für die GHz-Edition, bei der von Haus aus eine viel zu hohe Spannung (=höhere Taktraten, aber auch höhere Temperaturen, und damit eine höhere Lautstärke). Also ist es für den TE schon von Bedeutung 

Und dass das Produktionverfahren verbessert wurde stimmt wohl auch, aber wieviel es letztendlich gebracht hat kann man nicht sagen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Ok danke euch, die Lage war ja so das ich sie bestellt hatte für 284 früher, nur sie dann vorzeitig nicht mehr geliefert werden konnte/also man konnte sie unter keinen umständen mehr bekommen, deswegen hab ich dann nachgefragt was ich machen soll , derweil habe ich eine neue für ~290 organisiert 
Danke für eure Hilfe, ich weiss bin nicht der leichteste zum beraten, da ich auch etwas voreingenommen war, da ich das Design von der matrix platinum so geil fand 
Danke für eure Geduld


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Danke für die Beratung grenn , also denkst du die matrix platinum wäre schlechter als die msi?


 
Kommt auf dem Chip an, also je nachdem ob du eine gute oder schlechten erwischt, ich gehe wie Coldhardt in Post 454 davon aus das es alle schon gebrauchte Karten sind die sich nicht so gut übertakten ließen.
Sollte das wirklich so sein hast du bei der MSI sogar die besseren Chancen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Hm, wie stelle ich den fest ob das ein gebrauchter Chip ist? :o


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Das kannst du vorher nicht wissen

Hast du schon Windows 7 bei PC Fritz bestellt?
Dann lese mal das PCFritz.de: 100.000 Windows-DVDs beschlagnahmt - WinFuture.de
War am Anfang bei PC Fritz sowieso skeptisch, ob allerdings die Ebay Händler besser sind kann man nicht sagen.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Es könnte sein, dass etwas vom Zubehör fehlt, etwas leicht beschädigt ist oder auch, dass die Karte z.B nach Zigarettenrauch riecht. Es kann aber trotzdem (sehr wahrscheinlich bei der Matrix) ein Rückläufer sein, da die Karte ja eigentlich auf Extrem-OCler ausgelegt ist und relativ schnell vergriffen war.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Ne wollte ich aber gleich oder morgen tun xD, hattet ihr mir empfohlen , dass ist ja nen ding O.o, danke für die Info.
Wo bekomm ich denn dann billig mein win7 her

Edit: Naja das kann natürlich passieren, danke für die Warnung, ich hoffe das ich trotzdem glück haben werde , falls mir irgendwas auffällt frag ich euch oder schick sie zurück, nicht mit mir


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich denn dann billig mein win7 her


 
Bei Fritz nicht mehr.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Normalerweise kannst du dir auch für ca. 30 Euro eine OEM Lizenz von z.B. Dell auf eBay holen. Inwiefern da alles in Ordnung ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

@Coldhardt
Die habe ich auch vorher empfohlen bis dann viele Foren Mitgliedern von Angeboten von PC Fritz kam, habe da zum Glück noch nicht bestellt wollte es eigentlich in ein paar Tagen machen.
Würde von Ebay eine nehmen Windows 7 PROFESSIONAL inkl. SP1 DVD 64 BIT DEUTSCH Multilingual | eBay


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Wobei HP aber ausreicht


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Hm ok, mal schauen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Wobei HP aber ausreicht


 
kostet gleichviel, da kann man dann schon zu pro greifen


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Oh, hab ich gar nicht gesehen 

Dann ist es natürlich egal


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> kostet gleichviel, da kann man dann schon zu pro greifen


 
Das stimmt auch schon, aber das ist das was mich schon etwas stutzig bei PC Fritz gemacht hat.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Danke für den Vorschlag, werde mal gucken, vielleicht weis ja einer aus meinem Freundeskreis noch nen billigen anbieter oder hat noch ne win7 version(natürlich wenn legal), sonst werde ich darauf zurück greifen 
Danke!
Edit: Falls ihr immernoch Bilder von den Teilen und dem Zusammenbau etc wollt werd ich die machen, wenn sie ankommt


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Bilder und ein Feedback sind immer noch erwünscht, zumindest von mir aber ich denke Rosigatton wird das auch noch gut finden.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Ich fände auch ganz schön


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Ok wird gemacht , hoffe das die Graka auch wirklich unbeschädigt ist, mal schauen
Edit: Falls ich die matrix platinum mal übertakten will in zukunft was bräucht ich dann für ein anderes mainboard? mit meinem jetzigen geht das ja sicherlich nicht?, wenn das preislich ok ist nehme ich gleich das, zukunfts sicherer
Danke im Vorraus Leute


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Die wird nicht kaputt sein, nur ein minderwertiger Chip.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Mal gucken, vielleicht hab ich ja auch eine komplett neue


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Höchst unwahrscheinlich, könnte aber sein 

Und ein anderes Board brauchst du für Graka-OC auch nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Die wird es nicht geben, die Bencher haben sich die Guten gekrallt und die "Schlechten" kann man noch kaufen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Danke für euren Optimismus , ihr macht es mir nicht gerade leicht :/


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Wir können auch lügen, ist dir das lieber?


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

@Monsjo Es könnte ja trotzdem sein, dass er noch eine einigermaßen gute erwischt


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Wir können auch lügen, ist dir das lieber?


 
Natürlich nicht, aber man muss das beste aus der situation machen, abegesehen davon das man nicht immer so negativ sein sollte, vlt haben sich ja viele bencher ne hd 7970 "gekrallt", aber deswegen ist doch nicht der ganze markt jetzt von schlechten chips verseucht? :O
Naja ich hoffe ich habe Glück, danke für eure Hilfe, falls noch was ist melde ich mich


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Ich hab ja auch "Schlecht" geschrieben, ohne LN2 wird er die Karte sowieso nicht ausreizen können.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Was soll ln2 sein? :O
Edit: Dann hast du halt minderwertig geschrieben, kommt alles aufs gleiche hinaus 
Danke


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Stickstoff.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. September 2013)

Flüssiger stickstoff (liquid nitrogen)


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Stickstoff.



Flüssiger 

@TE mit der Karte wirst du galt keine Weltrekorde brechen und mit einem anderen Chip könntest du vllt. den selben Takt mit weniger Spannung erreichen, aber in deinem Fall ist es eigentlich wayne


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

Für ein Benchkarte, dass es für ihm egal müsste ich auch geschrieben haben.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen? war das irgendein joke?
Wie meinst du das coldhardt?


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Ich meine, dass du mit einer anderen Karte eventuell bessere OC-Ergebnisse erreichen *könntest*. Das muss aber nicht sein, da jeder andere Chip genauso gut oder auch schlechter sein könnte.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (19. September 2013)

Danke, ja bin eig. nicht auf oc aus, ich persöhnlich bin von der Matrix überzeugt und liebe das Design! Sie wird aufjedenfall besser als meine vorher geplante gtx 670 sein und ob ich dann hinterher noch oc, werde ich dann sehen, immerhin hat sie auch eigene steuerungsknöpfe an der karte zum steigern der spannung oder senken und zum erhöhen der lüfter drehzahl auf max, soweit ich das weis und sie unterstützt 20 verschiedene Phasen extra für übertakter, ich denke ich werde auch ohne übertakten lange fun mit der karte haben! Und sowas kann immer passieren, dass man einen zurückgeschickten chip bekommt, denke ich mal, ich hoffe das es mir nicht passiert. 
Danke euch


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Es wird schon alles funktionieren


----------



## Joonnaaasss (20. September 2013)

Wäre es allgemein zu empfehlen Sli oder Crossfire zu nutzen? und z.b. 2 msi 7950er zu holen? http://geizhals.de/msi-r7950-tf-3gd5-oc-be-twin-frozr-iii-v276-031r-v276-044r-a901037.html
Oder was sagt ihr?, wegen microrucklern und co, kenne mich da nicht so aus
Danke


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

Also ich würde kein Crossfire oder SLI nutzen, höherer Stromverbrauch, ein größeres noch besseres Netzteil wäre nötig wie das P10 650W und zu Mikrorucklern kann es auch immer noch kommen.


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Sowas, am besten nur mit Oberklasse-GPUs.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (20. September 2013)

ok , kann man bei crossfire oder sli nur die gleiche graka nochmal nachrüsten? weil wenn ich jetzt meine matrix platinum hab und die sowieso schon nicht mehr produziert wird..


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Würde ich nicht machen, da hast du insgesamt mehr Stress als dir lieb ist. Ist die XFX 7990 noch so billig? Dann könnte die lohnen.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> ok , kann man bei crossfire oder sli nur  die gleiche graka nochmal nachrüsten? weil wenn ich jetzt meine matrix  platinum hab und die sowieso schon nicht mehr produziert wird..



Du kannst auch eine andere HD 7970 einbauen, es muss nicht der gleiche Hersteller sein. 2 Triple-Slot Karten auf einem Board sind (i.d.R.) sowieso nicht zu empfehlen, weil die obere Karte kaum kühle Luft abbekommen würde.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (20. September 2013)

Ok danke euch, hoffe das ich Glück hab mit der Graka und nicht so einen rückläufer bekomme D:, kann ich die nicht irgendwie wenn sie im pc ist benchen um zu sehen ob die normale ergebnisse ausspuckt? Also nicht irgendwie ein minderwertiger Chip verbaut ist
Danke


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Nochmal. 
Die wird für einen Bencher minderwertig sein und hat für Normalsterbliche nichts zubedeuten.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Ok danke euch, hoffe das ich Glück hab mit der Graka und nicht so einen rückläufer bekomme D:, kann ich die nicht irgendwie wenn sie im pc ist benchen um zu sehen ob die normale ergebnisse ausspuckt? Also nicht irgendwie ein minderwertiger Chip verbaut ist
> Danke



Einfach mal 1300 MHz Chiptakt einstellen. Wenn sie dann nicht rund läuft, würde ich sie wieder zurückschicken


----------



## Joonnaaasss (20. September 2013)

Achso ok, was ist den da genau mindwertig kann man die nicht so gut ocen oder wie?
Edit: ist 1300mhz nicht etwas viel? :O, kann da nix kaputt gehen?


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Edit: ist 1300mhz nicht etwas viel? :O, kann da nix kaputt gehen?



Das war ein Scherz  1300 MHz ist schon relativ viel für eine Luftkühlung, so mit 1200 MHz kannst Du schon zufrieden sein.

Kaputt gehen kann immer was beim Übertakten und die Garantie ist (offiziell) auch Essig


----------



## Coldhardt (20. September 2013)

Ich glaube da war ein Scherz 

Stelle bei Standartapannung den Takt immer höher und Teste das dann mit einem Benchmark oder einem aufwendigem Spiel. Wenns nicht mehr läuft kennst du das Taktpotential deiner Karte


----------



## Joonnaaasss (20. September 2013)

Hm ok mal schauen, danke, wenn die nichts ist werd ich wohl die msi nehmen müssen, wobei die auch schon wieder 330 kostet ausser bei caseking, komisch wieso ist alles bei caseking was woanders ausverkauft ist noch verfügbar, wie ich die matrix platinum :/
Edit: Ich denke  das mit der matrix platinum wird trotz meinem wahn nichts mehr, bei dem lieferanten -.- xD
Entweder 330 Euro Caseking matrix platinum oder die 250 msi was sagt ihr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Edit: ist 1300mhz nicht etwas viel? :O, kann da nix kaputt gehen?


 
Du brauchst nur einen russischen Bios Hack, dann geht das.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur einen russischen Bios Hack, dann geht das.



Dann würde ich aber gleich den nehmen, der die Karte zur HD7990 freischaltet


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber gleich den nehmen, der die Karte zur HD7990 freischaltet


 
Kann sein, dass man zwei Bios Hacks gleichzeitig braucht, da es ja eine Dual GPU Karte ist. 
Der eine Mod aktiviert die zweite GPU auf dem PCB (denn alle Grafikkarten sind eigentlich Dual GPUs, nur AMD deaktiviert eine GPU, damit sie die Karten preiswerter absetzen können) und der zweite Mod zieht dann die Spannung wahlweise auf 1,4 Volt hoch.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (20. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hm ok mal schauen, danke, wenn die nichts ist werd ich wohl die msi nehmen müssen, wobei die auch schon wieder 330 kostet ausser bei caseking, komisch wieso ist alles bei caseking was woanders ausverkauft ist noch verfügbar, wie ich die matrix platinum :/ Edit: Ich denke  das mit der matrix platinum wird trotz meinem wahn nichts mehr, bei dem lieferanten -.- xD Entweder 330 Euro Caseking matrix platinum oder die 250 msi was sagt ihr?


Was sagt ihr zu der sache matrix platinun oder msi??


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

Ich würde die MSI kaufen, da gibt es bei alternate noch 5 aktuelle Games mit dazu  Wenn Du die vom Kaufpreis abrechnest, ist die HD7970 so gut wie geschenkt


----------



## Joonnaaasss (20. September 2013)

Und bei der msi besteht auch nicht diese minderwertige chip problemtaik wie bei der matrix platinum?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2013)

Oder die Karte kaufen, die Games einsacken und die Karte weiter verkaufen.
Dann hast du die Spiele und noch Geld rausgeholt.
Die IGP reicht ja.


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Und bei der msi besteht auch nicht diese minderwertige chip problemtaik wie bei der matrix platinum?



Die war für Bencher minderwertig und da wollen die z.B. 1300Mhz mit StandardSpannung.  Kann dir aber auch egal sein, da du die ganzen Funktionen mit dem normalen Kühler nie nutzen wirst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2013)

Ich verstehe den Sinn der Sache eh nicht. 
Wenn du die Asus Matrix willst, dann kauf sie dir.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Und bei der msi besteht auch nicht diese minderwertige chip problemtaik wie bei der matrix platinum?


 
Der Chip ist immer Glückssache, egal welcher Hersteller.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (20. September 2013)

Achso ich dachte die Gefahr das das ein minderwertiger chip ist besteht bei der matrix eher weil alle bencher die haben wollten und nurnoch rücksendungen und schlecht zu übertaktende im Umlauf wären, ich wollte euch nicht nerven sry aber die shops hatte nen fehler und meine vorbestellte matrix war doch da, danke euch


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Bencher sind Spinner, dass ist einfach so.  Macht sie nicht unsympathisch, aber verrückt sind sie.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (20. September 2013)

So erste paket da leider nur das gehäuse ,


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hm ok mal schauen, danke, wenn die nichts ist werd ich wohl die msi nehmen müssen, wobei die auch schon wieder 330 kostet ausser bei caseking, komisch wieso ist alles bei caseking was woanders ausverkauft ist noch verfügbar, wie ich die matrix platinum :/
> Edit: Ich denke das mit der matrix platinum wird trotz meinem wahn nichts mehr, bei dem lieferanten -.- xD
> Entweder 330 Euro Caseking matrix platinum oder die 250 msi was sagt ihr?



Nimm die MSI, die Asus ist die 330€ nicht wert.
Fotos sind immer gut, das T28 sieht fast auch wie mein T9 aber das wusste ich auch schon vorher, nicht ganz die Mesh Front ist etwas anders und sie ist nicht so mit Staub verschönert, aber das wird morgen bei mir auch nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (20. September 2013)

Ok, ja mit der Grafikkarte muss ich gucken ist nicht so einfach, die matrix sollte ankommen montag oder dienstag falls nicht muss ich ne alternative nehmen
Mir gefällt das Gehäuse aufjedenfall sehr 
Edit: Wieso packt mein Laptop mit einer gtx 540m und einem i5 2460m nichtmal gta4 auf niedrigen einstellungen, wein und sowas wurde mir als "Gaming Notebook" verkauft xD
Danke


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

#Push 
Ist Asus gpu tweak besser oder msi afterburner?
Danke


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

MSI Afterburner. 
Bei nVidia-Karten soll das EVGA-Tool sehr gut sein.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Nimm MSI Afterburner



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Edit: Wieso packt mein Laptop mit einer gtx 540m und einem i5 2460m nichtmal gta4 auf niedrigen einstellungen, wein und sowas wurde mir als "Gaming Notebook" verkauft xD
> Danke


Weil die Verkäufer/Hersteller das so nennen, bei Ebay wird auch eine GT210 mit 2GB VRAM als Gamer Grafikkarte ausgegeben und die kostet 36€ und ist völlig überteuert.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Ok, cool, grafikkarte kommt im laufe der nächsten woche an und die anderen Teile sollten gleich ankommen, dann bekommt ihr schonmal erste Bilder 
Edit: Ja notebooks sind wirklich schlimm, kosten viel für meist 0 Leistung, da istn Destop was völlig anderes


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Das ist bei über 95% der Fertig PCs auch so.


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Bei meinem Fertig-PC ist die Grafikkarte schneller.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Ja das stimmt nur bei Laptops ist das extremer^^, wenn du da angemessene Leistung haben willst musst du beim richtigen Händler schon ~1000 € zahlen und die kann man nicht so leicht aufrüsten


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

So cpu bildschirm etc ist angekommen  graka fehlt wie gesagt noch


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Das sieht sehr lecker aus . Ich will auch


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

, ja ich finds auch super, leider die Grafikkarte nochnicht da hoffe die kommt noch , könnte ja reintheoretisch den Pc schon zusammen bauen, oder ist es zu viel arbeit das Mainboard wieder raus zu nehmen wenn die Graka kommt ?
Kanns kaum erwarten den mit der Grafikkarte in Action zu sehen *-*


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Das sieht gut aus



Monsjo schrieb:


> Bei meinem Fertig-PC ist die Grafikkarte schneller.



Das ist aber nicht oft so, aber dafür hat er mit Sicherheit ein überdimensioniertes oder minderwertiges Netzteil oder?


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht oft so, aber dafür hat er mit Sicherheit ein überdimensioniertes oder minderwertiges Netzteil oder?


 
Nur überdimensioniert  und laut.


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2013)

Um die Graka einzusetzen, brauchst Du das Mainboard doch nicht auszubauen .


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Hm ok werde mal gucken, mir die vids nochmal reinziehen und dann vlt schonmal zusammenbauen, hoffe bekomme das hin


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2013)

Auch wenn Du die Graka noch nicht da hast, die Stromkabel kannst Du schon mal verlegen.

Ich drück Dir mal die Daumen .


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Bei Fragen/Problemen, einer von uns ist immer on 

Vergiss nicht, die Abstandhalter für das Mainboard ins Gehäuse zu schrauben (und an den richtigen Stellen/sind markiert) .


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Wenn nicht dann ist es wohl zwischen 3-6Uhr morgens aber bis eine Antwort kommt dauert ja trotzdem nicht lange, das ist in einige Foren ganz anders da kann man schon 18-20 Stunden warten bis überhaupt die erste Antwort zu einem Thread kommt.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Jo das stimmt, bin ich auch sehr dankbar auf euch getroffen zu haben 
Kennt ihr vlt noch einen pc zusammenbau guide für extrem noobs? 
Danke


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Hier: Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Ja das kenn ich schon , ist auch sehr gut


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Das ist mMn das beste Tutorial.


----------



## ztrew (21. September 2013)

Ja mit den Videos von diesem youtuber und mit dem pcgh Heft hab ich auch meinen ersten zusammengebaut.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Hier: Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube



Das habe ich doch auch schon hier verlinkt?
Oder war das in einen anderen Thread?

Finde das ist bisher das beste Video dazu.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Ja hast du , dachte gibt vlt noch ein ausführlicheres aber das ist ja schon sehr ausführlich, vorab wie erde ich mich am besten?
Danke


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Fass eine unlackierte Heizungstelle an.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

So mache ich das auch, aber bei einer lackierten geht es übrigens auch.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Muss ich diese stelle hier oben links bei der cpu  wie aufsetzen ? Sehe keine markierung bei dem mainboard, ich muss die wie im 3ten bild einsetzen oder?


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

In der CPU sind doch zwei Kerben drin und diese sind auch am Sockel zu sehen.


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Eig. immer so, dass der Schriftzug im eingebauten Gehäuse oben ist.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Was für kerben meinst du >.>
Oben rechts aufm bild ist ja so ein dreieck auf der rückseite ist an der stelle 1 pin


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Die Kerben sind auf beiden Seiten auf der gleichen Höhe, da wo die  etwas dünner in der breite ist als der restliche Teil der CPU.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Ich glaube ich warte doch besser auf einen Helfer xD, will nichts kaputt machen 
Danke euch


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Rosi ist der strahlende Held.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Rosi ist der strahlende Held.


 
Aufjedenfall!
Danke dir extrem hilfreich, wäre mir so garnicht aufgefallen , warte aber doch besser, ganzen kabel etc mainboard einschrauben undso, da guck ich besser bei nem profi zu und lerne  Graka is ja eh noch nicht da
Danke


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Komm lass dich nicht einkriegen.  

Das erste Mal dauert halt, aber schon beim nächsten Mal geht das viel schneller.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Die Karre könnte heute Abend auch ohne Graka schon laufen .

Aber mach dich nicht bekloppt. wenn Du meinst, warte lieber auf nen Helfer.

Der muss den Rechner ja auch nicht zusammenschrauben, reicht ja, wenn der dir sagt was Du machen sollst und dir im schlimmsten Fall auf die Finger haut .


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

Rosi 4 President 
Das packst du schon Joooonnnaaasss
Schritt für Schritt läuft doch super.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> Screenshot by Lightshot


 
Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Hat einer gta4 bei steam? und auch probleme mit games for windows live`?, das ist wirklich der letzte dreck!


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Kann daran liegen das GFWL vor ein paar Tagen abgestellt worden ist, was das damit zu tun haben könnte weiß ich nicht.
Hast du das Spiel jetzt erst neu?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (21. September 2013)

Naja hab es eigentlich seid einem jahr nur früher konnt ich es nur 10min am stück spielen, da danach der laptop sich sofort ausgeschaltet hat xD
Da dacht ich mir sowas kann nicht angehen den die graka wurde nach einer min schon so 90 Grad heiß und dann hab ich ihn eingeschickt->Kühler war kaputt wurde ausgetauscht und bis gestern hab ich das spiel nichtmehr angerührt und wollte jetzt mal wieder zocken 
installiert 16gb und dann erste mal gestartet, gleich gfwl zwang musste mich registrieren was ich auch tat, so dann sagte er ich solle doch das spiel schliessen um die aktualisierung von gfwl fortzusetzen, da hat er dann auch ein setup durchgeführt, klickte ich auf fertig stellen-> wollte spiel erneut öffnen, nach dem login zu social blade(nur so ein kleines fenster was sich vor richtigem gta launch öffnet), startet das spiel nicht, was laut anderen Quellen an einem update für gfwl liegt, nun wollte ich es starten um nachzusehen und ggf noch ein update durchzuführen. Ahja bevor das mit dem Updat funktionierte habe ich gfwl 10mal neuinstalliert so und dann wollte ich es wie gesagt öffnen und es tut sich nichts! wie schon bei der veralteten version die durch steam mitinstalliert wird, einfach nur ein ladehintergrund mit "Games for Windows Marketplace" der nach 20sek verschwindet, habe kompatiblitätsproblem alles versucht, neuinstalliert system neu gestartet, gta neu installiert, einfach alles. Im Endeffekt habe ich mich Stunden mit dem S*****ß beschäftigt und es läuft immernoch nicht. Yeah


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Das hatte ich irgendwo schonmal so ähnlich gelesen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (22. September 2013)

Ja sowas regt auf, läuft immernoch nicht, habe jetzt erstmal steam und rockstar angeschrieben^^+
Haste ne Idee wie ich es legal wieder spielen kann?  >.>


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Ich habe mal diesen Thread in den Thread hier verlinkt, vielleicht kann dir da einer weiterhelfen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...k-auf-dem-pc-laesst-gta-5-alt-aussehen-5.html


----------



## Joonnaaasss (22. September 2013)

Dank dir, habe mich da mal mit dem post geäussert, dieses gfwl >.>


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Welche Revision hat eigentlich der Chipsatz von deinem Mainboard?


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Er hat Gigabyte, also C1.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

@Monsjo
Ob das C1 oder C2 ist wollte ich wissen, vielleicht wird das C2 einfach nur nicht extra gelistet und deswegen wollte ich nachfragen denn vielleicht hat ja das Gigabyte auch schon den C2.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (22. September 2013)

Hm, was hat es damit auf sich mit c1 oder c2? Was bringt das?, wofür steht das und wieso wollteste das wissen? 
grenn-cb 
Danke


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

C1 hat eine Bug, C2 hat diesen nicht allerdings ist das nur beim Standby und wenn dann ein USB 3.0 Stick dran ist und davon eine PDF oder Office Datei geöffnet ist.

Installiere bitte mal CPU-Z und schaue im Reiter Mainboard mal nach und mache davon einen Screenshot von dem Fenster.
Musst du nicht machen, wäre allerdings gut zu wissen ob es eins mit C2 Stepping Chipsatz ist.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (22. September 2013)

Ist noch nicht zusammengebaut, das wäre ja schön haha und dann hättet ihr schon viel mehr Bilder 
Werd ich sofort machen wenn es läuft, wahrscheinlich über nächste Woche bis Freund wieder da ist, hoffe finde next Woche schon einen


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Ich dachte schon das es jetzt schon läuft da du ja schon GTA 4 ausprobieren wolltest, sorry.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (22. September 2013)

Kein ding  Werde dich aufjedenfall soweit ich endlich in den Luxus komme einen fertigen Pc zu haben informieren! Gta4 versuchte ich auf dem laptop, hab die hoffnung aufgegeben , bin auch stark enttäuscht über rockstar und so einen lächerlich dienst wie gfwl, rockstar antwortet auch nicht auf Support Anfragen!


----------



## pepelepew (22. September 2013)

sowohl den rockstar vista social club als auch gfwl kannst du in der pfeife rauchen.... uplay auch btw. bis auf steam kriegts bisher imho keiner hin mit support und infrastruktur


----------



## Joonnaaasss (25. September 2013)

So jetzt ist endlich alles da!  graka angekommen


----------



## grenn-CB (25. September 2013)

Dann ist ja bisher alles gut, die HD 7970GHz von Asus gibt es übrigens mittlerweile für ca. 250€ allerdings nicht die ROG.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (25. September 2013)

Ok, ja dann wahrscheinlich wie die msi , werde die aufjedenfall behalten wenn die läuft da kann mir keiner mehr was für erzählen , preis war angemessen und eig. noch billig und die wird schon lange halten, jetzt am wochenende erstmal zusammenbauen


----------



## grenn-CB (25. September 2013)

Ist ja nicht schlimm, wollte das nur gesagt haben.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (25. September 2013)

Jo kein ding


----------



## Joonnaaasss (26. September 2013)

Oh die Amd Gpus scheinen ja der hammer zu sein vom P/L Verhältnis :O, was denkt ihr wird die r9 290x kosten und wie nah wird die r9 280x an der hd 7970 asus matrix platinum dran sein von der leistung? 

Mfg


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Das steht doch alles in der News.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (26. September 2013)

Habe ich nichts von gesehen , gibt es ja nur randinfos und preise bis r9 280x aber doch keine genauen angaben


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Etwa 400 bis 500 Euro.
Die 7970 wird wahrscheinlich als Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte neuaufgelegt.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (26. September 2013)

matrix platinum mittelklasse?, weil es jetzt eine amd graka auf titan niveau gibt? :O
Ok danke für die infos


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

@Monsjo
Und dann noch für 300€ umgerechnet wegen den Steuern, deswegen hast du mit der HD 7970GHz jetzt nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> matrix platinum mittelklasse?, weil es jetzt eine amd graka auf titan niveau gibt? :O



Was hast du erwartet? Das Highend von heute, ist die Mittelklasse von Morgen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (26. September 2013)

Denkt ihr oder wisst ihr das die r9 280x besser ist als die matrix platinum oder ca auf gleichem niveau? weil ist doch ein remake oderso
Danke


----------



## Manu98 (26. September 2013)

Die r9 280x wird auf jeden Fall sehr viel sparsamer werden. Das genaue Niveau kann dir bestimmt keiner sagen.


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Manu98 schrieb:


> Die r9 280x wird auf jeden Fall sehr viel sparsamer werden. Das genaue Niveau kann dir bestimmt keiner sagen.



Alles außer sparsamer. Das neue Flaggschiff hat die selbe Stromversorgung, also auch den gleichen Verbrauch. 

Die Leistung ist etwa auf TITAN-Niveau.
Aber du hast deinen PC doch schon, also mach dir keinen Kopf.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2013)

R9 280X ist eine 7970 GHz mit schnellerem Speicher(langsameren Coretakt), aber die Matrix ist schneller, da schnellerer Speicher und höherer Takt.
Soll aber bissl sparsamer sein jo, nur 299$ + MWSt, wirst die also nicht günstiger wie die Matrix bekommen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (26. September 2013)

Jo alle Teile, zusammengebaut immernochnicht wird er aber samstag oder sonntag, dann ist kollege wieder da, deswegen hat ich nochmal gefragt 

Mfg


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2013)

Falls es wen interessiert bzgl der 280X liest mal bitte diese Seite hier von oben beginnend 3DCenter Forum - AMD/ATI - Volcanic Islands (VI) - Hawaii, Maui, Iceland, Tonga - 2013/2014 - Seite 137
bzw ab post 2730 abwärts...


----------



## grenn-CB (27. September 2013)

Manu98 schrieb:


> Die r9 280x wird auf jeden Fall sehr viel sparsamer werden. Das genaue Niveau kann dir bestimmt keiner sagen.


 
Das soll laut Gerüchten eine HD 7970GHz sein nur mit anderen Taktraten und wenn das so ist kann sie eigentlich nicht wirklich sparsamer werden.
Da gab es sogar hier und auch auf anderen Seiten eine News von einer XFX R9 280X die geleakt worden ist und da stand das drin.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (29. September 2013)

Hallo Leute!,
Ich schreibe euch von meinem neuen Pc , trotz anfänglichen Problemen hat alles gut geklappt!
Habe allerdings noch keine Spiele getestet hehe.
Ich danke euch für all eure kompetente Hilfe, ohne euch wäre das nicht möglich gewesen!
Danke 

Mfg


----------



## Softy (29. September 2013)

Das freut doch zu hören, dass Du zufrieden bist und die Kiste rennt 

Viel Spaß damit 

Was ist es denn letztendlich geworden?


----------



## grenn-CB (29. September 2013)

Das freut mich sehr das der Rechner jetzt läuft.
Was für anfängliche Probleme gab es denn?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (29. September 2013)

Hi,
Softy: i5 4570 und asus rog hd 7970 matrix platinum, mit dem billigen lg ips bildschirm, mainboard is gigabyte h87 hd3, 1tb festplatte und das sharkoon t28 blue 
Z.b. am Anfang hatten wir Probleme mit dem Display, der sich immer ausgeschaltet hat und im power saving mod war, aber wir hatten das dvi kabel noch nicht an die graka gestellt, obwohl die so schon aktiviert war, also ein unnötiges Problem.
Sonst lief eigentlich alles, haben eine Festplatten Box beim Gehäuse rausnehmen müssen weil die Graka so riesiiiiiiiiiiiig ist, bis jetzt auch alles sehr leise, mal gucken wie es dann in Spielen ist 
Edit: Allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem, beim Bildschirm ist unten und rechts ein kleiner schwarzer Streifen und links und oben wird der Bildschirm zufrüh abgeschnitten und ich seh z.b. die schrift der desktop verknüpfungen aussen nicht richtig? woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich das wohl beheben? :/
Danke
Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (29. September 2013)

Das liegt an dem AMD Treiber da musst du mal die Overscan Einstellungen aufrufen und ändern, danach sollte das voll Bild angezeigt werden.
Das ist ein bekanntes Problem bei dem Monitor mit dem AMD Treiber aber das ist ja nicht schlimm da es sich einstellen lässt.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (29. September 2013)

Danke dir, wie finde ich die overscan einstellungen? :_D


----------



## Monsjo (29. September 2013)

Im AMD-Treiber, den hast du installiert?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (29. September 2013)

Ja ist mir bewusst, amd catalyst center nur ich weis nicht wo da gibt es 100 sektoren

So hab jetzt bildanpassung(Vga anzeige) verändert und somit weiter nach rechts gerückt unten geht nicht weiter, allerdings ist da immernoch ein defizit kann man das nicht ändern?


----------



## grenn-CB (29. September 2013)

Im Grafikkartentreiber oder am Monitor?
Soweit ich wie müsste das der pc-nutzer oder Rosigatton wissen wie der genau eingestellt werden muss.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. September 2013)

@TE: Bitte unterlasse in Zukunft Deine Doppelpost und verwende den Bearbeiten Button!


----------



## Softy (29. September 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Danke dir, wie finde ich die overscan einstellungen? :_D



Schau mal unter "Skalierungsoptionen". Müsste unter "Eigenschaften des Flachbildschirms" oder so sein. Mangels AMD Karte kann ich es grade selbst nicht nachschauen


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2013)

Meine digitalen Flachbildschirme--->Skalierungsoptionen digitaler Flachbildschirm, da findest du es...


----------



## Joonnaaasss (29. September 2013)

ja sry daxtrose, war keine absicht, danke für die änderung.
Werde ich in Zukunft natürlich versuchen zu unterlassen 
Habs bei dem treiber geändert
Edit:  Hab lediglich den Sektor, "Meine VGA-Anzeigen" und darunter bildschirmanpassungen wo ich den bildschirm bewegen konnte etc, nur leider ist es halt immernoch nicht 100% richtig


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2013)

Stells so ein wie hier dann übernehmen (Haken da raus machen aus dem Kästchen) http://gyazo.com/c766764690ff491b043876f6f8b0758d.png#
Dann auf Übernehmen klicken und man kann unter Windows7's Bildschirmauflösung 1080p Auflösung auswählen und fehlerfrei anwenden ( so fern der Monitor das auch unterstützt natürlich ). 
Falls das noch nicht klappt : Im AMD CCC unter dem Menüpunkt Meine VGA-Anzeigen > Bildskalierung den Haken bei "GPU-Skalierung aktivieren" rausmachen.
(Lösung ergooglet)


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (29. September 2013)

Ich will Bilder vom Rechner sehen!


----------



## Joonnaaasss (29. September 2013)

Hey,
Ja das bringt mir alles nix duvar aber danke, da es an dem Bildschirm liegt. Hab es nun behoben mit einem click auf "auto", anderes Problem momentan das irgendwie  blauer bildschirm aufeinmal kommt und er meint das irgendwelche hardware order software falsch installiert ist oderso, müssen wir morgen nochmal gucken.
Danke euch
Edit: Ja bilder werde ich morgen hinzufügen , auch bei katastrophalem "kabelmanagement" xD


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

Wieso wie schlimm ist es denn mit dem Kabelmanagement?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Hey,
Wirste dann sehen grenn, aufjedenfall haben wir vergessen die kabel hintenrum zu führen, könnte aber schlimmer sein, meisten sind schön an der seite ausser paar usb kabel undso die über die graka gehen, aber natürlich nicht in die lüfter^^.
Wisst ihr woran dieser Bluescreen liegen kann? wo steht das wahrscheinlich software oder hardware falsch installiert wurde, der kam schon bei dem ersten versuch windows zu installieren, also wirds wohl nicht an software liegen, videos laufen auch auf dem rechner und der bildschirm ist an die graka angeschlossen.
Woran kann es denn dann noch liegen? Kenne mich da nicht aus, danke euch!

Werde nochmal den Rechner benutzen und abwarten bis der Fehler wieder auftritt und euch dann genaure Infos geben! 
Danke euch
Edit:
Fehlermeldung des Bluescreens: BAD_POOL_HEADER
Fehlercode: 0x00000019
->Ich vermute das es an dem Ram liegt, sagt mir das es nur ein Treiber Problem ist? 
Der Bluescreen entstand bei laufendem system, nun ist ein zweiter beim starten aufgetreten :/
Fehlermeldung: Driver not less or equal
Habe nur das lesen können, da er sofort nach dem Bluescreen neustartete
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen :/

Mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. September 2013)

jop, das ist ein fehler beim speicherzugriff. wenn kein usb gerät angeschlossen ist, wird es der rammstein. also ausbauen und jeden riegel in jeder ram bank testen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Danke das du mir hilfst pc nutzer, ich weiss nur nicht mehr weiter xD, grad kam der dritte Bluescreen, habe den pc jetzt komplett ausgeschaltet da es so aussieht als wird es immer schlimmer, jetzt aufeinmal noch ein anderer bluescreen bei betrieb:
Fehlermeldung: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Fehlercode: 0x0000003B
:/ hoffe könt mir helfen, ps.: ram ist der g.skill 8gb ares blue mit meine 1600Mhz, 1,5v.
Usb anschluss steckt nur der tp-link wlan stick dran.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. September 2013)

die fehlermeldung könnte durch einen ausführungsfehler verursacht werden (etwa durch zwei grafiktreiber)


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Oo, da ist also noch handlungsbedarf, davor gab es ja auch den bluescreen: Driver not less or equal, das hängt dann wohl damit zusammen, denkst du das es auch an dem tp link wlan stick liegen kann und kann auch die graka/cpu kaputt sein/probleme bereiten?

Mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. September 2013)

nimm mal den stick raus und sieh obs auch auftritt


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Ok bin am testen, vorhin kam auch schon die meldung und 1,2min danach bluescreen, jetzt wieder: Amd Catalyst Control Center Host Apllication funktioniert nicht mehr, obwohl ich das teil nichtmal geöffnet hab, glaube das ist der amd treiber :/


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. September 2013)

da mögen sich wohl zwei treiber nicht. geh mal mit dem ccleaner drüber


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Danke für deine Hilfe, wodrüber? den amd catalyst treiber weg machen?
Kann ja grad kein ccleaner downloaden weil ich wlan stick draussen hab, aber transferiere es per usb

Mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. September 2013)

sollten 2 oder gar mehr amd treiber vorhanden sein, alle bis auf den neuesten deinstallieren


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Ok, wo finde ich die treiber der graka? :S
Dank dir


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

In der Systemsteuerung unter Programme und Funktionen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Hm,
Also dort sehe ich nur den Amd catalyst manager als amd treiber sonst nur intel grafiktreiber, intel usb etc.

Mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. September 2013)

welche version des amd treibers ist es denn?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

v.8.0.915.0 müsste die neuste sein, da die gestern von der amd seite runtergeladen wurde
Edit: das war anscheinend die version des control managers, unter gerätemanager wird mir die v.13.152.0.0 angezeigt vom Datum: 30.08.2013, also ein Monat alt.

Mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. September 2013)

eventeuell mal einen älteren probieren: AMD Catalyst


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Hm,  zu den 3 bluescreens(auch der speicherzugriff bluescreen? oder wird der am ram liegen?`), könnten die nicht auch an dem tp link wlan stick liegen?
Da ich diesen nun rausgezogen hab und nun alles seid mehr als 40Minuten läuft, weil der hat ja auch treiber^^
oder kann man das nicht genau sagen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. September 2013)

Mal memtest 86+ laufen lassen (so 6 stunden). wenn keine fehler mehr auftreten (auch nicht beim catalyst), wird der tplink schuld sein


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

So haben vorhin das Problem gelöst danke euch, lag an dem tp-link, da es ein xp treiber war der nicht fürwin7 ging, jetzt läuft alles.
Teste auch gerade Spiele, Black ops 2 auf full hd, läuft alles ruckel frei und top und die graka wird 0 beansprucht , morgen werd ich euch dann noch paar bilder geben, dank euch


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

Wie hast du den denn auf Windows 7 bekommen?
Normalerweise tun viele schon die Installation verweigern wenn sie nicht für das BS sind worauf man sie installieren will.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Hä, wie meinste das, win7 ganz normal mit cd, lief alles stunden gut jetzt und jetzt ein neuer bluescreen XD, IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Fehlercode: 0x000000A
Edit: achso du meinst den treiber oder?, kp der wurde automatisch so bei dem normalen setup installiert oder so, so hab ich es aufjedenfall verstanden, freund hilft mir ja^^ der hat jetzt nochmal über gerätemanager den win7 ordner da ausgewählt und jetzt ist das 100% die win7 version ohne verwechslungsgefahr, kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass der treiber irgendwie nicht lief haben den vorher nochmal deinstalliert, jetzt gehts dahingegend aufjedenfall, bis jetzt :/
Leute helft mir bitte, jetzt fängt es schon wieder an mit den bluescreens! diesmal fehlermeldung: memory management!(kann das an der graka liegen?!, bzw treibern)
Was kann da nur sein? soviele unterschiedliche fehlermeldungen bis jetzt :/
Achso wir hatten den intel grafikktreiber ausgeschaltet damit es keine konflikte geben kann mit der amd karte hatte ich wieder umgestellt, vlt lags daran
:S


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

Schau dir mal das an Stop-Fehlercode "0x0000000a", wenn Sie einen Windows 7-basierten Computer aus dem Standbymodus oder Ruhezustand reaktivieren


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Danke nur das trifft bei mir leider nicht zu und ich hab ja wie gesagt viele bluescreens, hoffe einer kennt sich da gut aus und kann mir helfen, denn ich weiss da echt nicht mehr weiter, danke


----------



## Monsjo (30. September 2013)

Ich such mal kurz den Bluescreengott raus. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/31397-simpel1970.html
Der kann jeden Code lesen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (30. September 2013)

Ok danke, hab ich mal angeschrieben, nur leider off, wird wohl heute nix mehr


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

Ist ja nicht so das es sicher ist das er heute nicht mehr online ist, vielleicht kommt er ja heute nochmal online.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

So warte dann mal auf den bluescreen gott , kann mit einer von euch sagen ob man totenpixel heilen kann? Hab nähmlich einen roten auf meinem display und ich bin sehr kleinlich  danke


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Hast Du den RAM schon mit memtest 86+ überprüft? Es sollte jeder Riegel einzeln geprüft und dann auch beide zusammen, und zwar mindestens jeweils ein paar Stunden.

Poste auch mal bitte CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Memory, Baord, SPD).


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Poste die screens gleich hab ich gestern schon simpel per pn gesendet


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Joonnaaasss,

habe die Bilder bekommen. Wäre schön, wenn du die Screenshots noch hier reinstellen könntest, damit die anderen sie auch sehen können.
Füge zusätzlich noch einen Screenshot von CPU-Z "Mainboard" hinzu (der fehlt noch).

Des weiteren, baue die RAM in die gleichfarbenen Slots ein (die RAM laufen derzeit im Singel Channel Modus). D.h. du hast die RAM in den gleichen Channel (z.B. A1 und A2) eingebaut. Das ist zwar nicht sonderlich schlimm, aber damit kannst du bei der Gelegenheit gleich den korrekten Sitz der RAM überprüfen. Baue also beide RAM wieder aus und setze sie in Bänke A1 und B1. Achte darauf, dass die RAM (hörbar) einrasten und drücke anschließend mit sanftem Druck noch mal etwas nach.
Danach die Screenshots posten (den Screenshot vom Reiter Memory nach dem Umbau noch mal neu machen).

Kleiner Tipp für Screenshots: Anleitung: Screenshots mit dem Windows 7-Snipping Tool - NETZWELT

Lade dann bitte noch alle Dump-Dateien (die werden beim bluescreen angelegt) hier im Forum hoch. Die Dateien findest du standardmäßig im Verzeichnis C:\Windows\Minidumps. Die Dateien musst du, um sie hier über den Bilderupload einzufügen, vorher mit einem Pack-Tool (z.b. WinRAR oder 7zip) im ZIP-Format einpacken.
Solltest du beim Einpacken eine Zugriffsverletzung erhalten, kopiere die Dump Dateien vor dem Einpacken in ein Nicht-Windows-Verzeichnis (z.B. Desktop).

Auch noch ganz wichtig für die To-Do Liste: 



Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du den RAM schon mit memtest 86+ überprüft? Es sollte jeder Riegel einzeln geprüft und dann auch beide zusammen, und zwar mindestens jeweils ein paar Stunden.


 
@Monsjo: Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Hey, danke für deine Hilfe.
Hier die Screenshots:
Cpu-Z:
Cpu: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mainboard: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Memory: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spd#3: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spd#4: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gpu-Z:
Gpu: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch die minidumpfiles:
Zippyshare.com - dumpfiles.rar
Zippyshare.com - dumpfiles2.rar

Memtest guck ich mir nochmal tut an und mach es gleich, danke euch


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Oktober 2013)

Wie Simpel schon schrieb, bau den Ram schonmal in Slot 1 und 3, oder 2 und 4, damit der als Dualchannel arbeiten kann.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Du könntest mal das BIOS auf Version F5 updaten: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H87-HD3 (rev. 1.x)

Und dann im BIOS das XMP-Profil aktivieren. Und wichtig wäre natürlich noch der ausführliche memtest86+.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Und anschließend die RAM mit Memtest überprüfen. Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
Lade dir am Besten die USB-Key Version runter. Anschließend entpacken, starten, USB Stick auswählen, fertig.
Memtest richtet sich dann bootfähig auf dem Stick ein. Den PC über den USB Stick booten und die automatisch startende Prüfung mind. 6 Std. laufen lassen.

Sollten während der Zeit Fehler auftreten (rote Zeilen), den Test abbrechen und für jeden RAM Riegel (einzeln) wiederholen. Hierfür immer nur einen RAM Riegel einbauen.

Für dein Board gibt es eine aktuellere Bios Version. Gleich mal im Hinterkopf behalten -> ggf. Bios Update später flashen.

Edit...das kommt davon, wenn man nebenher noch telefoniert und den Beitrag nicht rechtzeitig abschickt...
-> Siehe Beitrag von Softy


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok den Ram hab ich umgebaut, sollte in slot 2 und 4 sein aber bei cpu-z steht slot 1-3, geht das? :/
Kann ich auch so erstmal memtest machen?
Danke
Edit: 6 Stunden dauert das? Oo lange zeit^^ aber werde alles vorbereiten und dann gleich oder heut abend starten
Soll ich jetzt beim ersten memtest versuch beide rams drinne lassen? :/


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Passt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok, habs auf 3 und 4, denkst du das memory management bluescreen etc kann nur am ram liegen? oder können die sachen doch auch an treibern liegen?, wie dieses irq_not equal
Danke


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Memory Management kann zunächst mal alles mögliche sein. Aber ganz sicher nicht nur der RAM (zu "Memory" kann insbes. auch CPU-Cache, VRAM, Mainboard, etc, etc, etc. gehören).
Aufgrund der (berichteten) unterschiedlichen Stopfehlercodes würde ich aber einen Treiberfehler zunächst ausschließen (aber dafür hast du ja auch noch die Dumps hochgeladen -> werde ich noch überprüfen).


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok, danke ich bin grad dabei den stick usb fähig zu machen, freund wollte gleich kommen und helfen, denkst du es kann daran liegen das das os falsch installiert ist oder was weis ich?^^
Weil er wollte das nochmal neu installieren, frage mich ob das so schlau ist :_D, kenne mich ja selber nicht so aus, zum glück hab ich euch/dich 
Danke
Edit: In der letzten Zeit trat memory_management erst auf und das sowohl im normalen Betrieb als auch beim hochfahren.
Habe einen roten pixel auf dem neuen lg monitor kann man den irgendwie beheben? oder ist der kaputt`? :/


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Wenn dein Freund gleich vorbeikommt und sich auch auskennt, kannst du ihn ruhig erst mal das Betriebssystem frisch installieren lassen.
Vorher soll er aber die aktuellsten Treiber für deine Hardware runterladen (nicht die von der Mainboard CD nehmen, die sind meist schon wieder veraltet).

Dann kann zumindest ein fehlerhaft installiertes Betriebssystem, oder ein veralteter querschießender Treiber ausgeschlossen werden. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es daran liegt (zumindest zeigen die bisher ausgewerteten Dumps keinerlei Treiberprobleme), aber eine Neuinstallation schadet auf keinen Fall. Und die Zeit, die dein Freund investiert wäre sinnvoll genutzt. Die Memtest Prüfung kann auch über Nacht laufen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2013)

Mir fehlt jetzt die Muße alles zu lesen aber hast du das XMP für die RAM geladen?
Oder die RAM manuell eingestellt?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok gut, dann mal gucken. Der kommt um 4 vorbei^^, update dann wohl nochmal den mainboard treiber sonst sollte alles aktuell sein, danke für deine Hilfe
Threshold: Xmp?, manuell eingestellt? :S was meinst du, sry kenne mich nicht so aus^^, hat mit dem bios zutun ne`?, update grad den mainboard treiber


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Das was Softy auch schon erwähnt hat.

Die entsprechende Einstellung findest du im Bios unter "M.I.T." -> "Advanced Memory Settings" -> "Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)"
Steht der Eintrag auf "Disabled"?

Edit: zu den Dumps...

Treiberprobleme sind in einigen Dumps (bis gestern 14.58 Uhr) zu sehen. Probleme machen hier Netzwerkkomponenten, insbes. die Wifi Komponenten. Dies liegt wohl mit dem berichteten veralteten Treiber für dein TP-Link Stick zusammen.
In den fünf darauf folgenden Dumps sind die Probleme nicht mehr gegenwärtig. Hättest du noch aktuellere Dumps zum hochladen um sicher zu gehen (von heute?)?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Sekunde, wie installiert man das update? hab da so eine f5 datei jetzt, gucke wegen dem profil eben nach


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hier eine (zwar ältere, aber immer noch aktuelle) Anleitung: [Anleitung] Ohne Floppy I: Gigabyte BIOS mit QFlash und USB-Stick flashen - ComputerBase Forum

Aber eins nach dem anderen. Schaue erst mal nach der Einstellung und sag uns was dort eingestellt ist, bevor du das Bios flasht.
Sollte der PC während des Flashvorgangs abschmieren, wird es ziemlich haarig!


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2013)

Gigabyte hat Dual Bios. Das sollte das geringste Problem sein.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Extreme Memory Profile ist deaktiviert, kann sonst profil1 auswählen


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2013)

Teste mal die Profile.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Hier ein screen


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gigabyte hat Dual Bios. Das sollte das geringste Problem sein.


 
Yepp, zumindest theoretisch. Gibt leider auch unrühmliche Ausnahmen.

@Joonnaaasss: Profil1 auswählen, Änderungen abspeichern. Testen, ob Probleme bleiben.
Wenn ja, zusätzlich noch die "Leistungsverbesserung" auf [Normal]
(Einstellung unter XMP)


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok, also denkst du es kann sein das jetzt bluescreens nichtmehr auftreten? 
Werde dann mal bis heute gegen abend testen und dann ggf noch memtest machen , falls das so ok ist


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Das denke nicht nur ich 

Falls doch noch Probleme bleiben, zusätzlich noch die "Leistungsverbesserung" auf [Normal]
(Einstellung unter XMP)

Poste nach der Umstellung auch noch mal einen aktuellen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Wird sofort gemacht danke dir, weisst du was man gegen rote pixel auf dem bildschirm machen kann?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Wird sofort gemacht danke dir, weisst du was man gegen rote pixel auf dem bildschirm machen kann?



Übermalen 

Da kannst Du nix machen, nur den Bildschirm umtauschen.


----------



## Duvar (1. Oktober 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Wird sofort gemacht danke dir, weisst du was man gegen rote pixel auf dem bildschirm machen kann?


 
Mit nem Edding zu schwarzen Pixeln machen 
Da kannste wohl nix machen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

so umgestellt und hier der screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Paaaaaaaaasst


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Dann ist jetzt wohl testphase angesagt oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Laut dem XMP Profil (siehe Screenshot CPU-Z -> SPD), wäre für das Haupttiming tRAS 25 clocks vorgesehen (eingestellt sind nun 24 clocks).
Wenn es jetzt noch nicht fehlerfrei läuft, kannst du das noch nachträglich ändern (und gleichzeitig die Leistungsverbesserung auf [Normal] stellen).


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Wo, wie änder ich das`?, leistungsverbesserung hab ich vorhin schon geändert, danke


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Erst mal abwarten, ob noch was passiert.

Ansonsten über folgende Einstellungen:
"DRAM Timing Auswählbar" -> [Quick]
"Channel A/B Timings" -> "tRAS" -> [25]


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok danke, werde erstmal abwarten, ich hoffe das nichts passiert! Freund meinte auch vlt hätte es nur an den bios einstellungen gelegen und ich sollte abwarten, wenn noch einer kommt win7 neu machen und dann mach ich wie ihr/du sagtet noch memtest , danke!


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Daumen sind gedrückt!


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
Bis jetzt läuft alles einwandfrei! also seid ~6 Stunden   hoffe das es so bleibt, mein einziges Problem( ;(( ) ist der Bildschirm mit seinem Pixelfehler, denke den schicke ich dann doch besser noch um, solange ich es noch kann^^
Danke euch!


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Oktober 2013)

Den Monitor würde ich auch zurückschicken falls es wirklich ein Pixelfehler ist.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Den Monitor würde ich auch zurückschicken falls es wirklich ein Pixelfehler ist.


 
Ja hat er leider nen roten Pixel, muss dann halt sicher wochen warten bis das neue dingen ankommt, ist von redcoon^^


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Oktober 2013)

Da sollte es aber eigentlich kein Problem geben und so lange sollte das auch nicht dauern, ob du den aber noch für 139€ bekommst das weiß ich nicht, denn wenn sie dir das Geld zurückgeben oder eine Gutschrift aushändigen dann ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja, der kostet ja jetzt 155, 14 tage sind auch noch nicht überschritten^^, ich hoffe das die mir da ersatz senden ohne zuschlag, fänd ich auch sonst dreist 
und solange wird halt ohne bildschirm gezockt..^^
bevor ich den zurückschick, wahrscheinlich morgen oder übermorgen wenn die mir zurückgeschrieben haben, will ich aber noch die grafik power testen, mal arma3 probieren


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Ja, der kostet ja jetzt 155, 14 tage sind auch noch nicht überschritten^^, ich hoffe das die mir da ersatz senden ohne zuschlag, fänd ich auch sonst dreist



Selbstverständlich musst Du keinen Aufpreis bezahlen, das wäre gar nicht legal.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Oktober 2013)

@Softy
Ich meine aber so was mal gehört zu haben dass jemand hier im Forum erzählte das genau das bei einen großen Elektronik Discounter passiert ist.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn Du etwas für einen bestimmten Preis kaufst, hast Du darauf 2 Jahre Gewährleistung durch den Händler. Wenn der Preis in der Zwischenzeit steigt, ist das für die Gewährleistung völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke für eure Erklärungen, hab gestern ne Email an redcoon geschickt. Werde den wahrscheinlich umschicken und solange nen alten 15zoll oder 12 zoll lcd nehmen xD, Spiele laufe aufjedenfall top, z.B. Arma 3 auf Ultra mit 70fps, danke euch


----------



## grenn-CB (2. Oktober 2013)

15" Monitore für einen Rechner habe ich schon gesehen, aber einen 12" TFT noch nicht.
Habe hier übrigens auch noch einen 15" mit 1024x768 mit der Auflösung kann man gar nicht mehr richtig was machen, da ist 1280x1024 oder 1366x768 schon deutlich besser, aber für den Übergang sollte das gehen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. Oktober 2013)

naja ist halt so ein quadrat monitor, ob der jetzt 15 oder 12 zoll hat kp, war geschätzt ist aufjedenfall sehr klein etwas mehr als hälfte meines 23Zolls  
Irgendwie geht bei der redcoon hotline nie einer dran x.x
Bräuchte einen alternativ bildschirm bei berlet oder medimax, könnten mir bekannte dann gleich mitbringen^^ wäre halt besser als wenn ich erst 2 wochen auf den neuen warten müsste, die senden den erst los wenn der alte bei denen da ist, der alte war der lg ips237l mit fullhd, wie siehts mit denen aus? http://www.berlet.de/lg-electronics-24-ea-53-vq-monitor
oder http://www.berlet.de/lg-electronics-22-ea-53-vq-glanzend-schwarz-monitor oder habt ihr nen besseren vorschlag? Danke euch
http://www.berlet.de/samsung-s-22-b-370-b-rose-schwarz-display


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (2. Oktober 2013)

Schön das alles läuft  Wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. Oktober 2013)

Hey, fotos gibts heute oder morgen, sry wenig zeit


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. Oktober 2013)

#push sonst bekommtd ja keiner mit^^
Was soll ich da machen?! Sonst läuft alles super und auf ultra nur bei gta4 ist es auto auf den niedrigsten einstellungen und ich kann sie nichtmal ändern Oo bitte hilfe 
Komme mir vor wie auf einer nintendo 64 xd, danke euch


----------



## grenn-CB (2. Oktober 2013)

Schon den Grafiktreiber wieder installiert?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. Oktober 2013)

Grafiktreiber? den hab ich nie deinstalliert :O, oder was meinst du?, den amd catalyst hd 7970 treiber?
Danke
Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (2. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt ja ich bin davon immer noch ausgegangen das Windows 7 neu installiert wurde.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. Oktober 2013)

Achso , ne läuft seit den bios umstellungen beim ram alles super seid 2 tagen , wollt jetzt gemütlich gta zocken und siehe da..... mist grafik 
Mensch schade sowas^^


----------



## grenn-CB (2. Oktober 2013)

Da kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen vielleicht weiß das aber wer anderes.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (2. Oktober 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> #push sonst bekommtd ja keiner mit^^
> Was soll ich da machen?! Sonst läuft alles super und auf ultra nur bei gta4 ist es auto auf den niedrigsten einstellungen und ich kann sie nichtmal ändern Oo bitte hilfe
> Komme mir vor wie auf einer nintendo 64 xd, danke euch



-nomemrestrict -norestriction​ 
hau die beiden sachen so in die startoptionen/parameter


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. Oktober 2013)

Hey danke für deine hilfe? In was für start optionen? :o
Mfg


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (2. Oktober 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hey danke für deine hilfe? In was für start optionen? :o
> Mfg



Steam oder DVD-Version? Kein Ding 


Edit:

Also bei der Steam-Version würdest du rechtsklick auf das Spiel machen, Eigenschaften, Allgemein, Start-Optionen festlegen...Da fügst du das so ein.

Bei der DVD-Version machst du rechtsklick auf die exe, Eigenschaften...Dort siehst du bei Verknüpfung Ziel:aussehen sollte es am ende dann so --->

.exe" -nomemrestrict -norestriction


----------



## Joonnaaasss (2. Oktober 2013)

Hey, hab die steam version, die daten auf meinem alten computer sind unter appdata rockstargames savegames gespeichert habe da ohne steam gespielt per launchgta.exe und bei meinem neuen laptop läuft alles über windows live und steam, danke für die hilfe
Edit: ok danke werde ich ausprobieren, sry hab noch mein anderes problem besprochen undzwar meinen alten spielstand auf meinen neuen account zu bekommen, da der alte spielstand ja offline ist/ war vielleicht kennst du dich damit ja auch aus


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (2. Oktober 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Hey, hab die steam version, die daten auf meinem alten computer sind unter appdata rockstargames savegames gespeichert habe da ohne steam gespielt per launchgta.exe und bei meinem neuen laptop läuft alles über windows live und steam, danke für die hilfe
> Edit: ok danke werde ich ausprobieren, sry hab noch mein anderes problem besprochen undzwar meinen alten spielstand auf meinen neuen account zu bekommen, da der alte spielstand ja offline ist/ war vielleicht kennst du dich damit ja auch aus



Also das sollte mit den Parametern auf jedenfall klappen, sonst meldest du dich einfach nochmal  Kannst auch zur Not ein Textdokument Namens Commandline.txt mit diesen oder noch mehr Parametern erstellen und ins Hauptverzeichnis packen ^^

Bei TDU2 könnte ich mit sowas helfen, aber bei GTA4 nicht...Ist doch bestimmt schon etwas her mit der Story und mit der neuen Kiste macht das neu spielen doch doppelt spaß


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir! funktioniert alles, werde dann wohl die story neu spelen, hast recht. Kann man so ja auch geniessen 
Edit: es ist bei verschiedenen spielen trotz ultra einstellungen so das ich sachen in der ferne oder zb ein auto in gta nicht richtig sehen kann weil sich da verschiedene metall linien dauernd bewegen und unscharf sind bei sniper elite v2 das gleiche mit häusern nur nicht sooo extrem ist das normal? Sry weis auch nicht wie ich das genau beschreiben soll. Danke euch


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

Das scheint wohl an der AMD Karte zu liegen, GTA 4 lief noch nie so gut auf AMD Grafikkarten.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Ok , also denkst du nicht das da irgendwas schrott ist?^^
Hier nochmal nen neuen 3dmark: AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4570,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3
danke für die hilfe 
Ps: Hab Asus RoG Matrix radeon hd 7970 platinum und i5 4570


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2013)

Dann kannst Du gleich hier mitmachen  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-pcghx-hwbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
hab dran teilgenommen , denkst du den das die Werte normal sind für meine Graka?
Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja schau doch mal ins Ranking


----------



## Shadow Complex (3. Oktober 2013)

Funktioniert GTA 4 mittlerweile bei dir? Wenn ich mir deinen Screenshot so ansehe, auf dem man die Grafikoptionen einstellen kann, dann erinnert mich das an eine ungepatchte Version von GTA 4. Die ersten Versionen liefen auf dem PC allgemein recht schlecht.

So sollte das Grafimenü einer gepatchten GTA Version aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht wie das bei der Steam Version von GTA 4 ist, aber bei der DVD Version müsstest du einfach den aktuellesten Patch installieren.

Das wäre der 1.0.7:  Grand Theft Auto IV - Patch - Download - CHIP Online

Bevor du den natürlich installierst, überprüfe vorher mal deine Game-Version. Dazu musst du einfach auf die GTA4.exe in deinem Steam Ordner gehen und bei Details sollte die Spielversion angezeigt werden.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja gta iv läuft jetzt nachdem ich die parameter hinzugefügt hab danke dir, steam zeigt an das es immer automatisch geupdatet wird. 
Leute sieht schon etwas extrem aus das Kabel"management", kann man das wohl so lassen? ich kenn mich da ja nicht besonders ausb :X
Danke euch


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem Kabelmanagement geht deutlich besser, das Sharkoon T28 hat genau wie das T9 auch hinter dem Mainboard noch genug Platz um Kabel die nicht benutzt werden zu verstecken und es hat auch extra eine Art Weg wo man auch die Kabel die benutzt werden hinter langeführt werden und dann aus dem Loch wieder ausgeführt werden wo der Anschluss in der Nähe ist.
Sind das jetzt eigentlich die normalen Standard Sharkoon Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja da hast du recht :/, das wusste mein Freund wohl nicht das es da hinter dem Mainboard Platz gibt, ich kanns ja selber nicht besser :/, wird den so irgendwas behindert? oder kann man das so lassen?
Ja sind die normalen standart lüfter , und von der lautstärke her merke ich 0 auch beim gamen^^
Edit: Bei gta4 ist alles extrem unscharf was so 5 autolängen weiter vorne ist bäume etc, beim bewegen, kann ja leider kein video posten :S
Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

Für den Luftstrom ist das nicht so gut das die Kabel da alle im Weg sind.

Die Lüfter leuchten ja ganz anders als auf dem Produktbild aber das war bei meinen T9 auch so, aber so gefällt mir das blau auch.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Hm, also mir gefallen die lüfter auch gut , soll ich versuchen die kabel nochmal neu zu machen? >.>


----------



## Monsjo (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das solltest du.


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja würde ich auch, habe das letztens bei mir auch nochmal besser gemacht obwohl es eigentlich schon ziemlich gut war.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Ok muss mal gucken, momentan wenig Zeit, prüfungsstress 
Danke euch


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

In Ordnung, erstmal geht das so aber machen sollte man es auf jeden Fall noch.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
habn grosses Problem, und zwar kann ich nicht mal bf3 ordentlich spielen. Am anfang lief alles auf hohen einstellungen bei ~100Fps super nur dann nach ca 20min gabs nen einbruch auf 10-15 fps der sich auch nicht wieder stabilisierte, nun hab ich auch versucht mehr fps zu bekommen in dem ich die grafik einstellungen auf das niedrigste gesetzt hab und zwar "gering", immernoch nur um die 20 fps und die graka auslastung gemessen per msi afterburner beträgt nur 98% wtf?,
auch wenn ich das game mit geringer auflösung neu starte.
Hoffe einer kann mir helfen, danke
hier der 3dmark 11 falls der was bringt: AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4570,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (3. Oktober 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Ja gta iv läuft jetzt nachdem ich die parameter hinzugefügt hab danke dir, steam zeigt an das es immer automatisch geupdatet wird.
> Leute sieht schon etwas extrem aus das Kabel"management", kann man das wohl so lassen? ich kenn mich da ja nicht besonders ausb :X
> Danke euch



Leider Geil  Airflow Mobbing 

Edit:

Ich musste mir das Foto glatt nochmal angucken xD Dabei habe ich noch dein Problem @ GTA4 gesehen...drück im Spiel einfach P...damit kannst du zwischen scharf/unscharf switchen ^^


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den tipp, allerdings sind bäume und die bahn übermir etc immernoch sehr unscharf und bewegen sich ganzezeit beim laufen so komisch, also die linien, kp wie ich das erklären soll xD
Edit: Bitte guckt mal alle hier vorbei, habe starke probleme mit der grafikkarte!: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ch-asus-radeon-hd-7970-matrix-platinum-5.html


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (3. Oktober 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Danke für den tipp, allerdings sind bäume und die bahn übermir etc immernoch sehr unscharf und bewegen sich ganzezeit beim laufen so komisch, also die linien, kp wie ich das erklären soll xD



Vsync hast du an? Ok, ich denke du meinst Treppeneffekte...Schau mal hier bei dem Slider @ GTA4 Pic...Da steht auch gleich wie du das Downsampling nutzen kannst ^^ Kannst du nochmal ein Screenshot von deinen aktuellen Grafikeinstellungen machen?




*Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet



Edit:

Hier nochmal ein Screenshot in 3840x2160 @ 1920x1980 Downsampling von mir vorhin in EFLC...Wenn du es normal und auch groß anguckst siehst du bei der Treppenkonstruktion eigentlich keine Treppeneffekte mehr...Nur die Mauer neben meiner Figur ist echt ne hässliche Textur ^^

Klick
*


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
wäre cool wenn du in dem oben gennanten thread vorbeischaust , da werde ich morgen  oderso mal reinlesen, was ist eigentlch vsync? :S
Danke


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Oktober 2013)

vsync limitiert auf 60fps


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (3. Oktober 2013)

Wie der pc-nutzer schon sage, vsync (vertikale synchronisation) Und damit bekämpfst du das Tearing (sieht aus als ob das Bild zerreisst).

Bei dem Video sieht man es ganz gut (habe nichts besseres kurzes gefunden), wobei es bei dir eher von links nach rechts geht...

ähnlicher Effekt (bei dir feiner, ...)


----------



## Joonnaaasss (3. Oktober 2013)

Jo vsync war immer aktiv, vlt liegts daran das graka 98% ausgelastet wird? :/
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ruch-asus-radeon-hd-7970-matrix-platinum.html

Kann nur jeden vor tplink wlan sticks warnen oder es liegt am rechner kp aufjedenfall wenn ich den tplink aus dem usb slot zieh gibts bluescreens der hatte früher schon die ganzen anderen bluescreens verursacht
Edit: glaube es liegt doch am mainboard keinen plan  aufjedenfall läuft so vieles schief


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Oktober 2013)

Der Übersicht zu liebe sollte hier langsam Schluss sein. Das Ganze hat nichts mehr mit der Beratung für die Zusammenstellung eines Komplettrechners zu tun! Solltest Du Probleme mit einzelnen Komponenten haben, kannst Du die Such-/Hilfefunktion zu Rate ziehen, oder einen Thread im passendem Unterforum erstellen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis Daxtrose, habe für mein anderes Problem auch schon einen Thread aufgemacht .
So brauche nun einen guten alternativ monitor(der auch zu dem ganzen pc passt) zu dem lg ips237l wenns geht bei medimax saturn oder berlet damit ich mir den holen kann, denn wenn ich meinen zurückschicke hab ich erst next woche freitag wieder einen :S und mit nem 8jahre alten bildschirm zu gamen ist auch nicht so gut, preisrahmen ist bis 170 euro , danke für eure hilfe


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Oktober 2013)

Für bsi zu 170€ gibt es da nicht wirklich was ordentliches SATURN: TFT Monitore bis 25,9 Zoll günstig kaufen, wenn schon dann den IPS 235P für 179€ dieser ist nämlich gut LG IPS 235 P-BN TFT Monitore 22,3"-25,9" kaufen bei Saturn


----------



## Joonnaaasss (4. Oktober 2013)

Hm und was ist mit dem hier? http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/produc...33.html?langId=-3#feature_7000000000000191257
der ips237l kostete ja auch nur 139 war aber auchn angebot^^
oder dem http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/PHILIPS-234E5QHAB-00,48353,462789,884355.html?langId=-3


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Oktober 2013)

Nr. 1 ist schonmal nichts, zu Nr. 2 kann ich nichts sagen, ich würde ja lieber den IPS235P nehmen oder dir nochmal einen IPS237L schicken lassen.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (4. Oktober 2013)

Jup dann gibts den ips235p  danke dir soll ja sogar besser sein als der ips237l?


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2013)

Vom Panel her sind das keine großen Unterschiede, der ips235p hat aber ein paar mehr Ergonomie-Funktionen, z.B. Pivot und Höhenverstellbarkeit.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (4. Oktober 2013)

Ok hatte gehört das der ips235p farbtechnisch sichtbar überlegen ist


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2013)

Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Ok hatte gehört das der ips235p farbtechnisch sichtbar überlegen ist



Ja, stimmt. Der ips237 kann nur schwarz-weiß  (mit einem roten Pixel )


----------



## Monsjo (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ein etwas besseres Bild, aber eine schlechtere Reaktionszeit.

Und jetzt wird hier nicht mehr gespostet, sondern du machst einen anderen Thread auf, oder guckst mal in den GTAIV-Sammelthread.


----------



## Joonnaaasss (4. Oktober 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ja, ein etwas besseres Bild, aber eine schlechtere Reaktionszeit.
> 
> Und jetzt wird hier nicht mehr gespostet, sondern du machst einen anderen Thread auf, oder guckst mal in den GTAIV-Sammelthread.


 
Habe einen neuen Thread aufgemacht und ich denke ich sollte den lg doch behalen ist sonst zuviel aufwand und ich denke nicht das die 50,60 euro mehr den gleichen bildschirm nur ohne einen roten pixel wert sind , sehe den ja auch kaum.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Oktober 2013)

Nochmal zum Monitor:
Ich würde den umtauschen, wieso soll man den defekten auch behalten?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (4. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich werd ich ihn behalten, offieziell könnte ich den eh nicht umtauschen da gemäß Pixelklasse 2, 2 pixel glaube erlaubt sind die defekt sind und ich habe einen, den ich fast nichtmal sehe


----------

